# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2014



## Vince (1 Set 2014 às 01:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Art-J (1 Set 2014 às 12:03)

No Paúl do Mar (costa sudoeste da Madeira) sigo agora com 27.4ºC que deverá subir nas próximas horas até às máximas semelhantes aos outros dias (31-33ºC). A noite foi quente com uma mínima de 23.3ºC. Humidade relativa de 83%. Céu meio nublado. Água do mar deve andar entre os 26ºC e os 27ºC segundo os modelos mais recentes.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2014 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo, apresentando algumas zonas maior nebulosidade, sol e vento fraco a bonançoso. (Local de seguimento: Vila Franca)

Ontem, aqui em Vila Franca, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas para o final da tarde/início da noite. Pelas 18h, caíram uns aguaceiros.

Continua em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 71/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...





As temperaturas máximas têm-se situado entre os 26-28°C e a humidade relativa tem estado sempre acima dos 80/90%.

A temperatura máxima mais elevada dos últimos dias registou-se nas Lajes, na Ilha Terceira, no dia 29 de Agosto, cujo valor foi *30,1°C*.




Continuaçāo de uma boa segunda-feira. Um bom mês de Setembro a todos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu quase limpo, apresentando algumas zonas maior nebulosidade, sol e vento fraco. (Local de seguimento: Vila Franca)
> 
> ...



Várias células têm andado quase em gincana por entre as ilhas nestes últimos dias. Há uma hora atrás uma célula desenvolvia-se rapidamente a norte entre a Terceira e S.Miguel com deslocamento lento para sul.





mas parece que se imobilizou:





Mais um aviso/previsão que termina sem qualquer ocorrência (ainda faltam três horas...). Será que alguém ainda planeia alguma coisa em função destes avisos?

Às 19h nada parece estar em formação ou a aproximar-se. Aquela célula a NE da Terceira deve ser vigiada e a linha que atravessou o grupo ocidental também pode activar-se.





Nesta altura os avisos já estão retirados. Curiosamente enquanto que globalmente o sistema de avisos foi actualizado às 18:19:04, os avisos para os grupos central e oriental mostram a actualização de não existência de avisos às 09:01. Os avisos que vigoravam até agora parece que não existiram...


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2014 às 21:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. (Local de seguimento: Vila Franca)

StormRic, penso que estes avisos foram lançados por precaução, mas também é um facto que não choveu nem uma pinga por aqui hoje, apenas fez sol.

Não sei se é mais compreensível lançar avisos por prevenção e não acontecer nada ou lançar avisos durante ou depois do mau tempo.

Tem estado um calor que ninguém aguenta...


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Partilho convosco uma fotografia tirada hoje na *Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria*.

*Autora:* Beatriz Barrôco Brito








Espetacular!


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 00:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Partilho convosco uma fotografia tirada hoje na *Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria*.
> 
> *Autora:* Beatriz Barrôco Brito
> 
> ...



Grande foto!  Realmente espectacular! Parabéns à fotógrafa!


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. (Local de seguimento: Vila Franca)
> 
> ...



A questão que se põe é como distinguir _antes_ os avisos certeiros daqueles só de prevenção. Caiem em descrédito e são inúteis ou então as pessoas estão permanentemente de prevenção e passam mas é a olhar para o céu e a fazer elas próprias as suas previsões, _à antiga_. O resultado é o mesmo: inutilidade dos avisos. Servem apenas para os serviços descartarem responsabilidades caso haja realmente algum evento. Não são os profissionais que estão em causa, são os meios que lhes são dados.

Na situação corrente, claro que prefiro que tenham sido apenas de prevenção:




porque se aquelas células a norte de S.Miguel estivessem sobre alguma ilha haveria prejuízos. Parecem bombas a rebentar, com ciclos de vida de apenas duas a quatro horas.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2014 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo, apresentando algumas zonas maior nebulosidade  e vento fraco. (Local de seguimento: Vila Franca)

Está um calor insuportável...




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Há cerca de 1h, foi possível observar-se uma _*funnel cloud*_ em *Vila do Porto, na Ilha de Santa Maria.*

Segundo um amigo meu de Vila do Porto, caiu um aguaceiro forte nessa altura. Quanto ao vento, não tenho informaçőes sobre o mesmo.

Seguem-se as fotos da referida nuvem-funil.



*Autor:* Hélio Ricardo Rebelo































Segue-se uma fotografia da Praia Formosa, em Santa Maria por essa altura (Spotazores).


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Boas pessoal aqui pela Terceira na noite passada foi possível ver no céu diversos focos de luz resultantes de raios distantes mas suficientemente fortes para iluminar o céu ... Também tivemos uma noite em que orvalhou bastante embora o calor fosse uma constante ...


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Afgdr disse:


> Há cerca de 1h, foi possível observar-se uma _*funnel cloud*_ em *Vila do Porto, na Ilha de Santa Maria.*
> 
> Segundo um amigo meu de Vila do Porto, caiu um aguaceiro forte nessa altura. Quanto ao vento, não tenho informaçőes sobre o mesmo.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela reportagem fotográfica, foi preciso estar alerta e olhar bem para o céu!

Curiosamente, não há avisos nesta altura , mas tudo bem, se não houve risco... 

Imagens de satélite mostram uma fina linha de instabilidade, é extraordinário que uma formação de nuvens aparentemente insignificante tenha chegado a produzir uma "_*funnel cloud*_"


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Foi também registada uma *funnel cloud* hoje na *Ilha das Flores*.


*Autor:* Cláudio Almeida


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Afgdr disse:


> Foi também registada uma *funnel cloud* hoje na *Ilha das Flores*.
> 
> 
> *Autor:* Cláudio Almeida



 boa foto! É possível saber a que horas foi?
Parece-me não só que é mesmo já uma tromba, mas que haveria outra ao lado em formação.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Então agora não há avisos?? Com a situação mesmo ao pé das ilhas?


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Set 2014 às 02:19)

Boa noite às meninas e aos cavalheiros,

IPMA e SRPCBA (Protecção Civil) continuam de candeias às avessas.
Não posso, por motivos profissionais, dar, para já, mais explicações.

Aqui fica o comunicado emitido pelo SRPCBA, ao início da noite, e enviado às redacções e entidades competentes.

2 Setembro 2014
AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 72/2014

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: A ação de uma depressão sobre a região dos Açores deverá causar um agravamento do estado do tempo neste arquipélago. Assim, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL *** --- Aviso AMARELO referente a: *PRECIPITAÇÃO* No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014 *TROVOADA* No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL *** --- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: *PRECIPITAÇÃO* No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014 *TROVOADA* No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL *** --- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: *PRECIPITAÇÃO* No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014 TROVOADA No período entre as 20UTC de 2014-09-02 e as 10UTC de 03-09-2014 

Em Angra do Heroísmo já trovejou e chove de forma moderada,mas  contínua deste, sensivelmente, as 23:30.
Até há pouco, chovia com bastante intensidade no Pico e trovejava intensamente no Pico e Faial.


Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2014 às 03:08)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. (Vila Franca)

Caiu um aguaceiro pelas 00h e tal.




StormRic disse:


> boa foto! É possível saber a que horas foi?
> Parece-me não só que é mesmo já uma tromba, mas que haveria outra ao lado em formação.




Não tenho bem a certeza, mas acho que foi pelas 17h.




StormRic disse:


> Então agora não há avisos?? Com a situação mesmo ao pé das ilhas?




StormRic, penso que o problema foi (e é ainda) mesmo a falta de atualização dos avisos meteorológicos no site do IPMA, pois os mesmos foram lançados às 19h15 pelo IPMA e às 19h38 pelo SRPCBA, segundo os posts das referidas entidades no Facebook.



Boa quarta-feira.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 04:07)




----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 04:19)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> StormRic, penso que o problema foi (e é ainda) mesmo a falta de atualização dos avisos meteorológicos no site do IPMA, pois os mesmos foram lançados às 19h15 pelo IPMA e às 19h38 pelo SRPCBA, segundo os posts das referidas entidades no Facebook.
> ...



 Obrigado pela tua informação 

Eu espelho apenas o sentir de um cidadão comum que recorre, como é natural, ao IPMA para saber que tempo vai fazer... algo está errado


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2014 às 06:06)

Boas pessoal ... Confirmo o que o Kamikaze referiu ... Hoje tivemos uma noite com alguma chuva (nada de muito preocupante) e com raios distantes mas já com o som do trovão ao longe ... Neste momento em que escrevo tudo extremamente calmo ... Mas com aquela sensação de uma calma excessiva ... O que me deu para aperceber é que nestes dois últimos dias principalmente durante a noite tem vindo a crescer a instabilidade embora até agora não tenhamos tido por aqui nada fora do normal ... Saudações Açorianas ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 06:39)

Santa Maria parece estar sob uma célula potente.




até agora, nas estações do IPMA, a precipitação mais significativa foram apenas os 8,1mm na Graciosa


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 07:00)

A perturbação "imprevista" (até esta noite) aproxima-se da RAM. Pode dissipar-se ou manter a formação de novas células. Convém vigiar...












a previsão emitida às 0h foi actualizada e confirmada às 4:40


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 07:21)

A célula que passou sobre Santa Maria já está a deixar a ilha (no canto superior esquerdo das imagens)


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado, sol e vento bonançoso. (Lagoa)

Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros em Vila Franca.



Continuaçāo de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Partilho convosco uma fotografia que retrata a trovoada que se fez sentir ontem à noite/hoje de madrugada na Ilha do Pico e na Ilha do Faial.

*Local*: Lajes do Pico

*Autor:* Jaime DeBrum


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Chove por aqui, embora a chuva seja fraca...   Já estava a ameaçar com pingos grossos.

Já ouvi também dois trovões esta tarde.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira tenho a informação que hoje choveu intensamente pela Costa Norte da ilha embora aqui por Angra esteja tudo calmo e até com sol ... Tempo bastante instável e imprevisível ... Aguardemos pelas próximas horas ...


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2014 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje à tarde, na Ribeira Grande, ocorreram algumas inundaçőes devido à passagem de uma célula que provocou chuva torrencial durante algum tempo e trovoada.

Segue-se uma fotografia das inundações na Ribeira Grande e outra da chuva forte que se fez sentir na Praia de Santa Bárbara, na Ribeira Grande, devido à passagem da referida célula.


*Autora:* Cidália Garcia


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 04:13)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Boa foto, bem ilustrativa da situação urbana. 

Nas imagens de satélite percebe-se mal a célula que passou sobre a ilha: na imagem das 13h há uma célula a oeste da ilha já formada e outra a sueste dessa que parece em formação mas que se desfaz ao passar sobre a ilha (imagem das 14h); na terceira imagem a célula a oeste continua o seu trajecto de raspão na ilha, forma-se a leste da ilha uma célula maior e entre as duas não progride a célula que terá produzido a chuva. Enfim, um exercício de imaginação pois com a diminuta resolução das imagens não se consegue ver mais nada...













a única estação do IPMA disponível que mostra a precipitação é a do aeroporto:




com registo acumulado nas duas horas de cerca de 9mm. Mas a distribuição espacial da precipitação nestes eventos é muito irregular e abrupta. A maior parte da precipitação no aeroporto cai antes das 14 horas mas do outro lado da ilha uma hora depois, a julgar pela hora afixada na imagem da _webcam_.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/chuva-provocou-pequenas-inundacoes-na-ribeira-grande


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
Pela Madeira noite de chuva em especial nas vertentes sul da Madeira. 
Um resumo da precipitação em 24h:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Pela Madeira noite de chuva em especial nas vertentes sul da Madeira.
> Um resumo da precipitação em 24h:



Interessante a precipitação nas cotas baixas e médias a ultrapassar a das zonas mais altas e a dicotomia extrema entre as vertentes sul e norte. Também a assimetria Este-Oeste com as zonas a oeste a receberem quase nada: Calheta 0,2mm ; Lombo da Terça 0,0mm ; Ponta do Sol 0,0mm ; S.Jorge 0,5mm ; Santana 0,8mm ; S.Vicente 0,0mm.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Boas pessoal ... Dizer que neste momento chove " a potes " aqui por Angra do Heroísmo ... Grande rega mesmo ...


----------



## Turlu (4 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Boa Noite,

Grande chuvada por São Mateus da Calheta - Ilha Terceira


----------



## sandgrain (4 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Boa noite,

será que essa célula vai chegar a São Miguel?


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 23:06)

sandgrain disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> será que essa célula vai chegar a São Miguel?



Se não se dissipar e continuar na mesma trajectória poderá chegar lá daqui a quatro ou cinco horas entrando pelos Mosteiros. Mas durante esse tempo pode acontecer-lhe muita coisa e nem sequer manter a potência que tem neste momento.

























até às 21h só havia registo da sua passagem marginal pela Graciosa, a NO, onde deixou apenas 2,3mm antes das 20h e mais 2,2mm após, na única estação do IPMA disponível, no aeródromo.
Em Angra do Heroísmo ainda não tinha chovido até às 21h (22h hora do fórum), portanto chegou lá pouco depois.

EDIT: rotação para NE e intensificação notável do vento na Graciosa após a passagem.

Nota marginal: não há avisos nem alertas nesta altura...


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Set 2014 às 00:12)

Boas,

Na Ilha Terceira continua a chover intensamente desde, sensivelmente, as 20:00.

Está a ser equacionado um alerta, mas alguém faz finca-pé para que não seja reconhecida a sua constante incompetência e atraso perante as ocorrências dos últimos (largos) meses. Cargos políticos...

Acalmou na última meia-hora, mas, mesmo assim, com alguns períodos de maior intensidade.

Aconselha-se atenção e cuidados redobrados aos automobilistas. No meu caso em particular, encontrei lençóis de água de dimensões invulgares para esta altura do ano. Condições propícias a sustos para quem, como eu, está a utilizar pneus de verão com poucos rasgos. 

Beijos às meninas e abraços aos barbudos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Kamikaze disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Na Ilha Terceira continua a chover intensamente desde, sensivelmente, as 20:00.
> 
> ...



Em Angra do Heroísmo, entre as 21h e as 22h, registados 19,2mm na última observação de superfície do IPMA. Segundo os critérios de emissão teria merecido um aviso amarelo, quase laranja.





A comparação das imagens das 17h, 18h e 19h (ver na mensagem anterior) não seria suficiente para emitir um aviso rápido? O movimento e expansão rápida daquela célula parece-me deixar poucas dúvidas, mas eu sou um amador.







> _*
> actualizado às 20:40:51 de 2014/09/04*_


 , seja a hora em UTC ou não, tinham visto a imagem das 19h.


----------



## Turlu (5 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Emitido aviso amarelo para os Grupos Central e Oriental entre as 23:00 utc de 04/09/2014 e as 09:00 do dia 05/09/2014.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Imagem das 23h UTC, a célula expandiu-se e novas células parecem surgir a SO




Convém vigiar a sua progressão para S.Miguel.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia. Caiu um aguaceiro há bocado.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Turlu disse:


> Emitido aviso amarelo para os Grupos Central e Oriental entre as 23:00 utc de 04/09/2014 e as 09:00 do dia 05/09/2014.



 um pouco tarde para o Grupo Central talvez...

Mas ainda a tempo para o Oriental , como eu desconfiava.

Mas onde pode ser visto esse aviso??

A previsão descritiva de aguaceiros fracos continua impassível.


----------



## Turlu (5 Set 2014 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> um pouco tarde para o Grupo Central talvez...
> 
> Mas ainda a tempo para o Oriental , como eu desconfiava.
> 
> Mas onde pode ser visto esse aviso??



Na página de Facebook da Delegação dos Açores do IPMA
https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.p...3660158992320/862227670468899/?type=1&theater


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 00:58)

Turlu disse:


> Na página de Facebook da Delegação dos Açores do IPMA
> https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.p...3660158992320/862227670468899/?type=1&theater



 no Facebook??

Nem sequer no IPMA ou no SRPCBA ?? 

Ridículo!!

1:05 (0:05 UTC) de hoje: aparece o aviso na página do SRPCBA
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=noticias&subPagina=srpcba&noticia=1&id_news=1202

nada no IPMA

Como é que um "aviso" é publicado depois do início do período a que se refere?? 





> _*No período entre as 23UTC de 2014-09-04 e as 09UTC de 05-09-2014*_


a data/hora impressa no próprio aviso é 





> _4 de Setembro de 2014 às 23:20 TUC_


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 01:17)

Precipitação em Angra do Heroísmo entre as 22h e as 23h UTC, 8,5mm a somar aos 19,2 da hora anterior.
Mesmo para 6h, o acumulado de 27,7mm também justificava o aviso amarelo, *antes* da chuva começar a caír, claro...

O vento na Graciosa mantém-se moderado 28,8Km/h de NE, ainda fraco na Terceira de N.
No Faial também já rodou para NE, com o mesmo valor da Graciosa.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 01:19)

Os avisos e previsőes aqui nos Açores têm deixado muito a desejar há bastante tempo.

Mais um aviso tardio, desta vez para o Grupo Central, em especial para a Ilha Terceira...

Entretanto, os avisos foram atualizados... Parece que o aviso meteorológico lançado há pouco foi corrigido. Para além disso, o SRPCBA já publicou o aviso no Facebook, mas o aviso que não foi corrigido. Que confusão...

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 01:36)

No IPMA já recorrem à mentira pura e simples escrevendo que o aviso foi actualizado às 22:05 de ontem e alteraram o início do período do aviso para as 0:00 para fazer parecer que o aviso foi emitido a tempo, antes do início. O aviso 74/2014 do SRPCBA mantém-se inalterado, não fala de trovoada.
E, finalmente, a previsão descritiva actualizada às 0:11 nem fala de trovoada nem de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 01:51)

Está a chegar à ilha de S.Miguel, parece haver novas células menores a SO, a principal poderá dissipar-se. Recomenda-se vigilância e cuidados preventivos.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 03:33)

Até que enfim que há mais alguém que também vê a mesma nojeira que eu vejo 
Palhaçada total!
Sempre foi e sempre será. 
Os avisos nos Açores só servem para as Flores, Corvo... é tipico e já faz parte da praxe 

Mas falando agora de coisas mais sérias choveu torrencialmente pela zona oeste de S. Miguel. Ainda chove mas não tão forte como há pouco


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 03:40)

Atenção que parece que vem aí Trovoada.

E saber que ainda hoje deram no boletim do tempo os famosos "aguaceiros fracos" de sempre...Se fosse no Corvo e nas Flores credo era um aviso não sei com quantas horas de antecedência (típico)

Enfim, sem comentários mesmo! 






*Edit:* Acabei de ouvir o primeiro eco de trovoada vindo do mar...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 03:45)

Azor disse:


> Até que enfim que há mais alguém que também vê a mesma nojeira que eu vejo
> Palhaçada total!
> Sempre foi e sempre será.
> Os avisos nos Açores só servem para as Flores, Corvo... é tipico e já faz parte da praxe
> ...




A linha de instabilidade organizou-se melhor a SO, e ainda não entrou na ilha de S.Miguel. Mas, por outro lado, o seu movimento parece ser agora para SSE. Parece haver ali uma abertura que separa a parte mais activa, a SO, da restante a NE. Com sorte a parte mais activa poderá só tocar o extremo oeste da ilha, mas não tenho quaisquer meios (nem conhecimentos), para além destas débeis imagens, para sustentar essa ideia. Pode haver activação em qualquer zona da linha.





As ilhas do Faial, Pico e S.Jorge pouco ou nada sentiram da passagem porque só posteriormente a linha se activou nesse segmento. Os aguaceiros que já passaram em vários pontos de S.Miguel são marginais, ainda não são a parte mais intensa da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 03:54)

Já se avistam relâmpagos na zona oeste da ilha de S. Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Set 2014 às 03:59)

Aqui pela Terceira tudo muito mais calmo pelo menos aqui por Angra ... Não há qualquer sinal de trovoada por aqui pelo menos por agora ...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 04:00)

Azor disse:


> Atenção que parece que vem aí Trovoada.
> 
> E saber que ainda hoje deram no boletim do tempo os famosos "aguaceiros fracos" de sempre...Se fosse no Corvo e nas Flores credo era um aviso não sei com quantas horas de antecedência (típico)
> 
> ...



Imagem de há 15 minutos atrás.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 04:12)

O movimento não é para SSE, agora que consegui imagens com 15 minutos de intervalo, parece ser para ESE, o que é um cenário bastante negativo pois demorará mais a passar.
Sequência de imagens da última hora:




















Resta esperar que a ilha apanhe aquela zona entre células principais ou que estas entrem em dissipação pois o ciclo tem sido bastante rápido. A célula que está mais perto demorou apenas uma hora e meia a nascer e expandir-se até àquela dimensão.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:15)

Aqui já se ouvem alguns ecos ao longe e vi um clarão. Estou na zona oeste. Já choveu torrencial. Se cair mais e demorar mais tempo a passar como se prevê, pode se tornar um pc mais complicado. Veremos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 04:23)

Azor disse:


> Aqui já se ouvem alguns ecos ao longe e vi um clarão. Estou na zona oeste. Já choveu torrencial. Se cair mais e demorar mais tempo a passar como se prevê, pode se tornar um pc mais complicado. Veremos.



Em que ponto exacto do Oeste? Não consigo encontrar Eiras Velhas no Google Earth.

Está a nascer outra célula a SO daquela, colada a ela:


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:36)

Entre Feteiras do Sul e Relva numa zona conhecida por "Milhafres".

Ouvi um estrondo ainda timido ao longe e já começa a cair consideravelmente 

*Edit* Ok agora já ouvi mais próximo


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:41)

Grande relâmpago nesta altura! 

Consegui ver o céu e um pouco do raio mas por enquanto ainda ao longe porque o barulho só chegou uns 15 segundos depois.
Continua a chover forte


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:42)

Chove torrencialmente pela zona Oeste


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 04:47)

Azor disse:


> Chove torrencialmente pela zona Oeste



 a célula ainda nem entrou:





está a começar a cobrir agora a zona oeste.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 04:48)

Ja vi uns relâmpagos grandes também por aqui... 

Chuva por enquanto nada... apenas um chuvisco de vez em quando.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:49)

Continua a chover e vi 4 clarões e ainda ouve se a "orquestra" ao longe. Aqui continua a cair.  
Afgdr confirma se também ouviste o mesmo


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:52)

Grande raio agora! F***!


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 04:53)

Azor disse:


> Continua a chover e vi 4 clarões e ainda ouve se a "orquestra" ao longe. Aqui continua a cair.
> Afgdr confirma se também ouviste o mesmo



Sim, estou a ouvir 

Teima em não chover por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 04:56)

Afgdr disse:


> Sim, estou a ouvir
> 
> Teima em não chover por aqui...



Ainda vai a caminho...





só cobre por enquanto a parte oeste, ainda nem chegou a Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 04:59)

O melhor é acompanhar as câmeras no SpotAzores porque não tenho câmera para registar.

E segue-se agora mais uma forte trovoada aqui pelos meus lados, mas sem chuva. O barulho é enorme, durou mais de 12 ou 15 segundos


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 05:01)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda vai a caminho...só cobre por enquanto a parte oeste, ainda nem chegou a Ponta Delgada.



O que é certo é que segundo relatos do MeteoAzores as trovoadas já se ouvem por quase toda a ilha...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:01)

Azor disse:


> O melhor é acompanhar as câmeras no SpotAzores porque não tenho câmera para registar.
> 
> E segue-se agora mais uma forte trovoada aqui pelos meus lados, mas sem chuva. O barulho é enorme, durou mais de 12 ou 15 segundos



 Já tentei, as webcams estão desligadas, desde a meia-noite.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 05:02)

Azor disse:


> O melhor é acompanhar as câmeras no SpotAzores porque não tenho câmera para registar.
> 
> E segue-se agora mais uma forte trovoada aqui pelos meus lados, mas sem chuva. O barulho é enorme, durou mais de 12 ou 15 segundos



Dá para ouvir os trovões ao longe... 

Infelizmente, as câmaras do Spotazores desligam-se às 00h00.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:02)

Azor disse:


> O que é certo é que segundo relatos do MeteoAzores as trovoadas já se ouvem por quase toda a ilha...



A célula é gigante.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 05:03)

StormRic disse:


> Já tentei, as webcams estão desligadas, desde a meia-noite.



Tenta as câmeras do climaat pode ser que estejam funcionando.

Ops e segue se mais uma,

São ensurdecedoras


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 05:07)

Stormric tenta seguir por aqui:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MeteoAzores/


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:10)

Azor disse:


> Stormric tenta seguir por aqui:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/MeteoAzores/



 estou a tentar.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:13)

Azor disse:


> Tenta as câmeras do climaat pode ser que estejam funcionando.
> 
> Ops e segue se mais uma,
> 
> São ensurdecedoras



As do climaat também estão desligadas, só há das Flores, Horta, Pico e Velas.

Há uma segunda célula na cauda da primeira, está a desenvolver-se agora.

É essa que vai entrar em cheio.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 05:16)

StormRic disse:


> As do climaat também estão desligadas, só há das Flores, Horta, Pico e Velas.
> 
> Há uma segunda célula na cauda da primeira, está a desenvolver-se agora.



Pouca sorte nao sei o que te diga 

É impressão minha ou isso já passou? É porque já escampou e só se ouve trovões ao longe...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:24)

Azor disse:


> Pouca sorte nao sei o que te diga
> 
> É impressão minha ou isso já passou? É porque já escampou e só se ouve trovões ao longe...



Está mesmo aí por cima mas está em expansão...










Sinceramente, com o aspecto que tem, espero que consiga passar ao lado...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 05:40)

Chove por aqui 

Por enquanto, a chuva não é forte...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 05:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Chove por aqui
> 
> Por enquanto, a chuva não é forte...



Pelo fraco detalhe que se consegue ver na imagem de satélite até nem era para estar a chover aí (Lagoa, certo?). Portanto deve ser aquela chuva espalhada na periferia pela "bigorna" da célula.
Mosteiros e Sete Cidades estão mesmo debaixo.


----------



## Azor (5 Set 2014 às 05:48)

A Bretanha também deve estar debaixo de forte temporal. Por aqui não vejo alterações desde há bocado. As trovoadas cessaram de se fazerem notar, apesar de continuar chovendo de forma  fraca e lenta.
De qualquer forma voltarei a comunicar se a situação se justificar.
Abraços e cumprimentos aos demais


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 05:49)

StormRic disse:


> Pelo fraco detalhe que se consegue ver na imagem de satélite até nem era para estar a chover aí (Lagoa, certo?). Portanto deve ser aquela chuva espalhada na periferia pela "bigorna" da célula.



Exato.

Um amigo meu de Vila do Porto disse-me há bocado que estava a chover por lá e que a chuva era forte, mas foi passageira. Achei estranho, porque as imagens de satélite também não indicavam tal situação.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 06:01)

Afgdr disse:


> Exato.
> 
> Um amigo meu de Vila do Porto disse-me há bocado que estava a chover por lá e que a chuva era forte, mas foi passageira. Achei estranho, porque as imagens de satélite também não indicavam tal situação.



Continuam a gerar-se novas células a SO e a linha parece abrandar o seu avanço mais para Leste mas vai progredindo mesmo assim.





a zona de risco maior é o ponto quente onde as novas células são geradas. Neste momento a zona menos atingida é a de sueste.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Na Terceira ontem choveu bastante pelas 22h. 19,6mm se não me engano.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 17:21)

StormRic disse:


> Continuam a gerar-se novas células a SO e a linha parece abrandar o seu avanço mais para Leste mas vai progredindo mesmo assim.
> 
> a zona de risco maior é o ponto quente onde as novas células são geradas. Neste momento a zona menos atingida é a de sueste.



Bom dia

Efectivamente o "ponto quente" rodeou a ilha pelo sul e a precipitação foi assim, felizmente, limitada. Na página do IPMA a estação do aeroporto foi a que registou maior precipitação, cerca de 11mm, mas nunca chegou a estar debaixo das células quando estas estavam na fase mais intensa. A zona de oeste e noroeste terá recebido precipitação bem mais forte, mas não há, aparentemente, registos acessíveis.
Mais estações de medição e um radar, precisa-se com urgência...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, apresentando períodos de muita nebulosidade durante a tarde.





StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Efectivamente o "ponto quente" rodeou a ilha pelo sul e a precipitação foi assim, felizmente, limitada. Na página do IPMA a estação do aeroporto foi a que registou maior precipitação, cerca de 11mm, mas nunca chegou a estar debaixo das células quando estas estavam na fase mais intensa. A zona de oeste e noroeste terá recebido precipitação bem mais forte, mas não há, aparentemente, registos acessíveis.
> Mais estações de medição e um radar, precisa-se com urgência...




Concordo contigo. Existe um radar que pertence à Base das Lajes, mas infelizmente não temos acesso às imagens, apenas o IPMA tem esse acesso.





Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Muita chuva também na ilha da Madeira, em especial nas vertentes norte e oeste:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:50)

AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva também na ilha da Madeira, em especial nas vertentes norte e oeste:



E as células da linha passaram só de raspão! nem estava à espera que houvesse tanta precipitação aí.









Nas cerca de três horas que durou a passagem ainda caíram mais. Curioso como Porto Santo parece estar mais apanhado e no entanto registou só 1,1mm. Penso que a Madeira apanhou o ponto quente da cauda da linha onde as células estão em contínua formação.


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Algumas trovoadas ao longe, embora fosse uma tarde de muita chuva como já fez referencia o André.

Fica uma animação das imagens de satélite:


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2014 às 13:31)

*31,6mm* na cidade da Horta, Faial, das 10h às 11h.


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Set 2014 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> *31,6mm* na cidade da Horta, Faial, das 10h às 11h.



Foi praticamente entre as 10h00 e as 10h30, algumas inundações pelo menos pela cidade, uma vez que os esgotos não conseguiam esgotar tanta água. Se durasse mais algum tempo íamos ter problemas graves.

A acompanhar a chuva também tivemos trovoada intensa.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto com abertas e vento bonançoso.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tendo caído aguaceiros muito pontuais. Nas Furnas, caíram aguaceiros frequentes devido ao microclima da zona.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 77/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> “Actualiza-se o comunicado anterior, estendendo-se os avisos de precipitação e trovoada também aos Grupos Central e Oriental. Assim, emite-se:”
> ...




Continuaçāo de uma bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Chove por aqui 

*Edit (16:58):* Chuva forte e pareceu-me ouvir uns trovões...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado, com tendência a fresco.

Foram renovados os avisos para os Grupos Central e Oriental, que continuam sob *Aviso Amarelo* devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 78/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> “Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:”
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Durante a manhã de hoje, verificou-se chuva forte no Grupo Central, com destaque para a Ilha do Faial, onde a chuva que caiu foi significativa numa hora. Para além disso, verificou-se trovoada com frequência, em especial na Ilha do Faial e na Ilha do Pico durante um período de tempo.

Parece que hoje aconteceu um incidente devido ao mau tempo que se verificou nestas ilhas.
Segundo o que eu li num grupo de meteorologia dos Açores do Facebook, devido às descargas elétricas muito frequentes, algumas pessoas foram atingidas por um raio na Ilha do Pico, quando estas estavam num cabeço chamado Topo, tendo algumas sido projetadas e outras ficado com ferimentos, como queimaduras.

Não ouvi isto nas notícias, mas estas informaçőes foram fornecidas ao grupo por um familiar de algumas pessoas que se encontravam no tal cabeço, por isso acho que a história é verdadeira.

Mais alguém ouviu falar disto? Não vi em lado nenhum qualquer referência a este acontecimento.


----------



## Azor (8 Set 2014 às 00:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Durante a manhã de hoje, verificou-se chuva forte no Grupo Central, com destaque para a Ilha do Faial, onde a chuva que caiu foi significativa numa hora. Para além disso, verificou-se trovoada com frequência, em especial na Ilha do Faial e na Ilha do Pico durante um período de tempo.
> 
> Parece que hoje aconteceu um incidente devido ao mau tempo que se verificou nestas ilhas.
> Segundo o que eu li num grupo de meteorologia dos Açores do Facebook, devido às descargas elétricas muito frequentes, algumas pessoas foram atingidas por um raio na Ilha do Pico, quando estas estavam a subir a montanha, tendo algumas sido projetadas e outras ficado com ferimentos, como queimaduras.
> ...



Bolas!

Mas também do que é que essa gente está à espera subir a montanha em dia de mau tempo? Só mesmo de gente muito irresponsável desculpem lá, mas mais irresponsáveis ainda são os guias de montanha. Falta de juízo, mas já nem digo mais nada.... 

Se não há avisos todos se queixam pela falta de competência do ipma, e se os há, a população ignora e depois as coisas acontecem.
Isso faz me lembrar a história do Pedro e do Lobo...enfim!

Por aqui zona oeste vento sopra com alguma intensidade. Da tarde choveu forte. De momento não chove mas pela humidade e direcção do vento ela não tarda aí outra vez...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 01:25)

Azor disse:


> Bolas!
> 
> Mas também do que é que essa gente está à espera subir a montanha em dia de mau tempo? Só mesmo de gente muito irresponsável desculpem lá, mas mais irresponsáveis ainda são os guias de montanha. Falta de juízo, mas já nem digo mais nada....
> 
> ...





Julguei que quando foi referido no grupo que essas pessoas foram "subir o topo", se estavam a referir a subir a montanha, mas ao que parece o Topo é um cabeço situado na Ilha do Pico.

Peço desculpa pela minha má interpretação. Assim sendo, a responsabilidade foi então do grupo, que não ligou aos avisos de mau tempo do IPMA.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 02:38)

Chove aqui na Lagoa 

Até agora, apenas chuva fraca...


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Set 2014 às 02:44)

Boas ... eu também vi isso no referido grupo do facebook mas confirmo que a notícia não apareceu em nenhum órgão de com. social portanto temos de colocar isto em dúvida por ainda não ter sido confirmada a informação ... Mas se de facto aconteceu concordo com o Azor ... Com aquele mau tempo subir um cabeço ou seja o que for é no mínimo imprudente ... Há que respeitar os avisos e com a natureza não se brinca ... Árvores e raios não combinam ainda mais estando longe de algum pára-raio ... Por aqui na ilha Terceira tudo muito mais calmo que nas ilhas do sul do Grupo Central ... Pelo menos aqui por Angra nenhum sinal de trovoada, chuva fraca e pouco persistente ...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, sol e vento bonançoso. Caiu um aguaceiro forte por volta das 10h10/10h15.

Durante a madrugada, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade, com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 79/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...





Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (8 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Ola, 

Infelizmente o incidente ocorrido na ilha do Pico e verdadeira. Ja saiu na imprensa a nivel nacional. Podem ler a noticia no site "noticias ao minuto".segundo a noticia, algumas pessoas estavam feridas e o cao que as acompNhava foi morto atingidos pelo raio ao tirarem uma foto de familia na montanha.cumprimentos a todos os que frequentam o forum. Sou leiga na materia, e o meu primeiro registo aqui na comunidade, apesar de consultar as vossas conversas muitas vezes a fim de ficar bem esclarecida sobre os desenvolvimentos do tempo nos Acores, onde vivo, em ponta delgada. Espero vir a contribuir no futuro com informacoes pessoais sobre o tempo a minha volta. Neste momento, sigo com sol, pouco nublado, mas fresco, no caminho da levada, sao pedro, ponta delgada.provavelmente ira chover bastante ao longo da tarde e noite, conforme as previsoes, 

Bem hAja, 

Paula oliveira


----------



## Oliveiraj (8 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Eu estava a achar estranho a notícia que tinha saído da comunicação social uma vez que era incongruente.

Com o tempo que estava era quase impossível subir a Montanha do Pico e ninguém no seu perfeito juízo o fazia, ainda para mais com crianças.

O raio não caiu na montanha do Pico o raio caiu no Topo a segunda elevação mais alta da ilha que fica sobrançeira à Vila das Lajes, e foi essa elevação que eles foram subir porque já era uma tradição.

O que não deixa de ser errado dadas as condições atmosféricas.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Bem-vinda ao fórum, paulaazores1975!




Oliveiraj disse:


> Eu estava a achar estranho a notícia que tinha saído da comunicação social uma vez que era incongruente.
> 
> Com o tempo que estava era quase impossível subir a Montanha do Pico e ninguém no seu perfeito juízo o fazia, ainda para mais com crianças.
> 
> ...




Hoje de madrugada, eu próprio apercebi-me do erro e esclareci logo depois do post do Azor que se tratava de uma interpretação incorreta da minha parte das informações dadas ao grupo. Peço desculpa mais uma vez.

No site da RTP Açores, a notícia está incorreta, uma vez que faz referência à montanha e não ao Topo, onde realmente caiu.


----------



## Hawk (8 Set 2014 às 15:00)

Alerta vermelho para as regiões montanhosas da Madeira na próxima madrugada.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (8 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Parece que o Verao se esta a despedir dos portugueses, e o outono parece que quer entrar com todz a forca em terras lusas. O engracado eque as temperaturas continuam a ser de verao, mas o tempo e de inverno, chuva, vento, trovoada, etc.ja pzrecem as moncoes tropicais. Sera que no futuro tambem vamos ter praias de areias douradas com coqueiros e papagaios a solta? A ver vamos, onde eque isso das alteracoes climaticas vao dar no futuro....


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Hawk disse:


> Alerta vermelho para as regiões montanhosas da Madeira na próxima madrugada.



Deverá começar a chover dentro de duas horas na zona oeste da ilha da Madeira






O início do aviso amarelo para a costa está colocado às 18:00 e parece-me estar de acordo com a presente velocidade de progressão da frente.

http://www.procivmadeira.pt/


----------



## icewoman (8 Set 2014 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Deverá começar a chover dentro de duas horas na zona oeste da ilha da Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa tarde


pelas imagens de satelite dá a sensação de estar a dissipar-se ao vai passar de raspão.
acha que justifica se um aviso vermelho?


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Pelas imagens de satélite não me parece em dissipação.

http://www.sat24.com/en/ce


Está é "fininha" a linha na direção da Madeira, mas tem sempre células novas a gerar-se, e está um pouco a curvar na direção SENE, exatamente a direção de deslocamento do sistema, daí suponho eu o aviso, pela possibilidade de ser demorada a passagem da área instável, apesar de "fininha".

Mas aguardemos, se for fraco, melhor!


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 17:53)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> pelas imagens de satelite dá a sensação de estar a dissipar-se ao vai passar de raspão.
> acha que justifica se um aviso vermelho?



O aviso vermelho é para as regiões montanhosas onde a quantidade de precipitação pode ser muito aumentada devido ao efeito da orografia: elevação e condensação forçada das massas de ar e impulso acrescido aos movimentos convectivos (formação das nuvens associadas a fenómenos violentos). O declive acentuado das encostas e das linhas de água também potencia enxurradas com efeitos mais gravosos para uma mesma quantidade de água caída. O evento também se desenvolve de certa forma rápida ( o dia neste momento até está bem bonito) e o aviso também se destina a alertar as pessoas para tomarem medidas de precaução rapidamente.

Neste momento, a menos de três horas do início da precipitação, no Funchal está um belo dia:


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 17:59)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> pelas imagens de satelite dá a sensação de estar a dissipar-se ao vai passar de raspão.
> acha que justifica se um aviso vermelho?



É uma situação imprevisível, imaginem que uma célula fica ali ( potenciada pela orografia da Ilha ) a regenerar-se continuamente  num movimento muito lento sobre as zonas montanhosas, pode descarregar grandes quantidades de água em pouco tempo, e com isso causar enxurradas, deslizamentos de terras, daí o perigo e o aviso vermelho, é ir acompanhando o satélite.


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2014 às 18:02)

parece ter todo o potencial para muita chuva em pouco tempo...


----------



## james (8 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Snifa disse:


> É uma situação imprevisível, imaginem que uma célula fica ali ( potenciada pela orografia da Ilha ) a regenerar-se num movimento muito lento, sobre as zonas montanhosas, pode descarregar grandes quantidades de água em pouco tempo, e com isso potenciar enxurradas, daí o perigo e o aviso vermelho, é ir acompanhando o satélite.





O aviso nao devia ser para toda a ilha ?

E que , devido a sua orografia , chovendo demasiado nas montanhas , as enxurradas nao poderao afetar principalmente as zonas mais baixas da ilha , nao foi assim a uns anos atras ?


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 18:07)

james disse:


> O aviso nao devia ser para toda a ilha ?
> 
> E que , devido a sua orografia , chovendo demasiado nas montanhas , as enxurradas nao poderao afetar principalmente as zonas mais baixas da ilha , nao foi assim a uns anos atras ?



Concordo, podia de facto, e devido ao perigo de enxurradas haver um aviso no mínimo laranja para o resto da ilha, zonas mais baixas incluidas.

Água em excesso que caia nas montanhas vai ter que escorrer para algum lado, e não é para cima de certeza...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Por volta das 17h estava assim.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Neste momento deve estar a começar na ponta oeste, primeiras nuvens










pelo volume da nebulosidade, não posso deixar de ter algumas dúvidas quanto ao vermelho do aviso, talvez laranja, mas podem existir factores que eu desconheço, quantidade de água precipitável por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Vento de sul 46Km/h na ponta oeste da ilha da Madeira; W 37 Km/h no Arieiro; SW 41 Km/h no Caniçal. Às 18h (17h UTC).










o efeito orográfico vai ser determinante da precipitação intensa. Vento aumentou às 19h: SW 49 Km/h em Lombo da Terça, 43 Km/h no Areeiro.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Acho estranho que o aviso vermelho só se inicie às 0:00 (ou sequer que seja vermelho). Porém parece haver um abrandamento da velocidade da progressão para Leste.

Luar no Funchal. As ribeiras estão com fraco caudal. Maré vazia nesta altura, cheia à 1:46.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2014 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> parece-me estranho que o aviso vermelho só se inicie às 0:00 (ou sequer que seja vermelho).



De facto, acho que a essa hora a frente já terá passado, a não ser que haja ali alguma surpresa, mas não me parece.

De qualquer forma acho bem o aviso por parte do IPMA, está bem agressiva a frente, só que acho que falhou um pouco no timing.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Já deve estar a chover na Calheta









Célula a cobrir toda a ilha mas o centro está a norte ao largo.
Pela webcam do Funchal ainda não está a chover.





Nas últimas observações de superfície, das 19h UTC, o vento médio era de Sul 55 Km/h em Lombo da Terça; 50 Km/h de W no Areeiro, 39 Km/h de SW no Caniçal. Registo de alguma precipitação fraca nas montanhas.





Tenho dúvidas sobre a eficácia desta perturbação...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 21:49)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, podia de facto, e devido ao perigo de enxurradas haver um aviso no mínimo laranja para o resto da ilha, zonas mais baixas incluidas.
> 
> Água em excesso que caia nas montanhas vai ter que escorrer para algum lado, e não é para cima de certeza...



Isso cabe á Protecção Civil e não ao IPMA


----------



## Azathoth (8 Set 2014 às 22:14)

Neste momento no Funchal não chove. O céu está nublado mas não parece muito carregado. 

E consigo ver a linha do horizonte no mar, a sudeste e aí vejo que não está nublado, vejo o luar reflectido na água.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 22:24)

Uma célula a formar-se A SO e a entrar na ilha neste momento




mas... acho que esta perturbação não tem a potência correspondente aos avisos.
Perante a inexistência de precipitação até às 20h o aviso já foi actualizado pondo o início para as... 20:00.

Observações de superfície às 20h, precisamente: significativo só o vento que aumentou para 58 Km/h de S em Lombo da Terça, W 48 Km/h no Areeiro e 42 Km/h no Caniçal, de SW. Chuva, nada.





ou vai haver activação de algo que ainda não aparece nas imagens ou... podemos ir dormir descansados.

Noto que os topos das nuvens estão menos frios do que por exemplo os das células bastante mais a norte na mesma frente.

Mas como o aviso só acaba amanhã às 9h da manhã, convém estar atento. Tem que haver algo a formar-se localmente.

21:45utc: tudo seco no Funchal, não deixa de ser estranho perante a imagem de satélite









a frente está com um aspecto, no mínimo, desconjuntado. A SO há ali actividade que ainda pode gerar alguma coisa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2014 às 22:55)

Aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas horas na estação de Lombo da Terça:







Dados do IPMA


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 22:58)

Parece que já está a começar qualquer coisa 





(pelo menos é um chapéu-de-chuva)

não, falso alarme









???


----------



## Azathoth (8 Set 2014 às 23:17)

À pouco estava dar choviscos. Agora chove um pouco mais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Azathoth disse:


> À pouco estava dar choviscos. Agora chove um pouco mais.



*Tem* que chover alguma coisa!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> *Tem* que chover alguma coisa!



tem que chover 40 mm numa hora ou 60 mm em 6 horas na Montanha para ser aviso vermelho ...
Não me parece de todo !


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 23:29)

Aurélio disse:


> tem que chover 40 mm numa hora ou 60 mm em 6 horas na Montanha para ser aviso vermelho ...
> Não me parece de todo !



 mas está a chover no Funchal! 





e talvez nasça ali qualquer coisa a SO ou na própria ilha





a propósito, na observação das 21utc, 1,3mm no Areeiro!


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 23:39)

Agora sim, já está tudo molhado no Funchal





Mas o aspecto da "frente", já quase não permite chamar-lhe isso...


----------



## a410ree (8 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Ultima hora


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Estou curioso onde foi buscar o IPMA valores para colocar um aviso Vermelho, nem um Laranja ...

Olhei ás imagens de satélite e vejo uma frente já quase a passar a Madeira, sem nebulosidade de evolução que originem trovoadas, nem chuva forte ...

Os modelos no máximo indicam uns 5 a 10 mm (valor sugerido pela Hirlam) em 6 horas, e o IPMA indica Aviso Vermelho ??????

Vão levar um barrete ....

Quando o aviso começar já a chuva se foi (aliás já é habitual por parte do IPMA)


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 23:53)

a410ree disse:


> Ultima hora



 Em que página está esta informação?

(estes valores pouco mais são do que a água do nevoeiro)


----------



## a410ree (8 Set 2014 às 23:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou curioso onde foi buscar o IPMA valores para colocar um aviso Vermelho, nem um Laranja ...
> 
> Olhei ás imagens de satélite e vejo uma frente já quase a passar a Madeira, sem nebulosidade de evolução que originem trovoadas, nem chuva forte ...
> 
> ...




Pois é  
até no sabado que houve boas condições e bons acumulados nem um aviso amarelo o ipma meteu


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 23:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou curioso onde foi buscar o IPMA valores para colocar um aviso Vermelho, nem um Laranja ...
> 
> Olhei ás imagens de satélite e vejo uma frente já quase a passar a Madeira, sem nebulosidade de evolução que originem trovoadas, nem chuva forte ...
> 
> ...



... nem um amarelo!




pelo menos até agora.


----------



## a410ree (8 Set 2014 às 23:55)

StormRic disse:


> Em que página está esta informação?



Não posso fornecer esta página desculpa !!


----------



## Sediento (9 Set 2014 às 00:04)

Olá boa noite companheiros. Depois de um tempo lendo o fórum, decidi inscrever-me. Meu nome é Gustavo e eu sou de Lanzarote, nas Ilhas Canárias. No momento por aqui, ainda estamos aguardando as tempestades e chuvas chega.Aqui temos alguns anos muito ruins.

Desde as ilhas Canárias, dar-nos muito inveja de seu tempo...

Como você pode ver, que atrevo-me com os portugueses, espero me sair bem.

Saudações de Lanzarote.


----------



## a410ree (9 Set 2014 às 00:10)

Sediento disse:


> Olá boa noite companheiros. Depois de um tempo lendo o fórum, decidi inscrever-me. Meu nome é Gustavo e eu sou de Lanzarote, nas Ilhas Canárias. No momento por aqui, ainda estamos aguardando as tempestades e chuvas chega.Aqui temos alguns anos muito ruins.
> 
> Desde as ilhas Canárias, dar-nos muito inveja de seu tempo...
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao forum !!


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 00:11)

com imagens deste tipo vi cairem em Quarteira 80-100 mm na noite de 8 de novembro de 2012.


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Isso dos avisos , ca no Continente e a mesma coisa  tambem .

Emitem aviso amarelo quando nao vai vir nada de nada ou emitem aviso amarelo quando se aproxima algo perigoso  ( como num evento no ano passado em outubro , olhar para o ceu ate arrepiava , mas o ipma so emitiu a pressa um aviso laranja quando as estradas ja eram rios  ) .

O IPMA precisa de rever urgentemente o criterio de emissao de avisos , sob pena de um dia destes ninguem os levar a serio .


----------



## a410ree (9 Set 2014 às 00:17)

james disse:


> Isso dos avisos , ca no Continente e a mesma coisa  tambem .
> 
> Emitem aviso amarelo quando nao vai vir nada de nada ou emitem aviso amarelo quando se aproxima algo perigoso  ( como num evento no ano passado em outubro , olhar para o ceu ate arrepiava , mas o ipma so emitiu a pressa um aviso laranja quando as estradas ja eram rios  ) .
> 
> O IPMA precisa de rever urgentemente o criterio de emissao de avisos , sob pena de um dia destes ninguem os levar a serio .



Um dia deste ninguem leva a serio? 
Eu já não levo a serio a muito tempo !!!!!!


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 00:18)

a410ree disse:


> Um dia deste ninguem leva a serio?
> Eu já não levo a serio a muito tempo !!!!!!



Pelos vistos a "paródia" é geral 

Imagina então por cá... é de bradar aos céus


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 00:19)

a410ree disse:


> Um dia deste ninguem leva a serio?
> Eu já não levo a serio a muito tempo !!!!!!





Ja somos 2 entao .


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 00:20)

Eu levo a sério... existia suporte dos modelos e isso tem de ser levado em linha de conta.


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 00:21)

Alguns avisos podiam ir para os tesourinhos deprimentes .

E nao estou a ironizar .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2014 às 00:22)

Só se o pós frontal se é que eu posso dizer assim trouxer aguaceiros muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2014 às 00:23)

Agreste disse:


> com imagens deste tipo vi cairem em Quarteira 80-100 mm na noite de 8 de novembro de 2012.



Já não pedimos tanto, mas ao menos qualquer coisa que não nos faça perder a confiança nos avisos.


----------



## a410ree (9 Set 2014 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> Já não pedimos tanto, mas ao menos qualquer coisa que não nos faça perder a confiança nos avisos.



Vamos ver quanto tempo levará para ver um novo ( IPMA... ) , com pessoas competentes e avisos, que no minimo se justifique


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2014 às 00:27)

É fácil dizer mal depois das coisas acontecerem ou não e sem ter responsabilidade civil. Obrigado! Eu naturalmente só prestei atenção à situação depois de ver o alerta vermelho. E sinceramente, pelo que vi das imagens de satélite e de alguns modelos, embora não fosse das situações mais marcadas, achei razoável o alerta para as zonas montanhosas. Vi pelo menos um modelo a modelar totais acima de 100 mm. Não quero com isto dizer que o IPMA não tem de melhorar e muito o seu sistema de avisos, mas este nem me parece o mais flagrante. Queria ver se fosse exactamente o oposto... Acho ridículo é classificar este aviso de tesouro deprimente, penso que havia algum potencial para ser uma situação com alguma gravidade. E felizmente parece ir falhar, e ainda bem.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Boa noite!

Bem-vindo ao fórum Sediento!

 Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas. No final da tarde, caíram aguaceiros moderados a fortes.

Os avisos para os Açores foram atualizados há poucas horas, estando os Grupos Central e Oriental novamente sob *Aviso Amarelo* devido a  precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 80A/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...





Já foi retirado o aviso vermelho para as Regiões Montanhosas e foi atualizado para aviso amarelo.


----------



## cool (9 Set 2014 às 00:29)

james disse:


> Isso dos avisos , ca no Continente e a mesma coisa  tambem .
> 
> Emitem aviso amarelo quando nao vai vir nada de nada ou emitem aviso amarelo quando se aproxima algo perigoso  ( como num evento no ano passado em outubro , olhar para o ceu ate arrepiava , mas o ipma so emitiu a pressa um aviso laranja quando as estradas ja eram rios  ) .
> 
> O IPMA precisa de rever urgentemente o criterio de emissao de avisos , sob pena de um dia destes ninguem os levar a serio .



Boas.
Sou apenas um curioso e aficionado nestas coisas e sem me referir exactamente ao que está escrito acima, pois por vezes (como treinador de bancada) tambêm penso que os avisos do IPMA são um pouco ao lado, mas neste caso todos vimos as imagens de satélite e o potencial que poderia causar nessa zona montanhosa com tudo o que isso implica.
Posso estar enganado, mas antes da chegada da frente não li nenhum comentário que tivesse posto o aviso vermelho em causa, mas repito, posso estar enganado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2014 às 00:37)

Antes de batermos no ceguinho se calhar temos todos de ver que a situação na realidade justificava aviso vermelho. Era um cluster de células bem desenvolvidas que podia causar grandes males nas zonas montanhosas. Ora, o IPMA, observando tal, meteu aviso vermelho.
O IPMA não é mágico e não sabe que a estrutura se vai dissipar assim que chegar àquela zona, portanto mantém o aviso, com cautelas. Ora, dissipou-se e passaram o aviso a amarelo. Onde está o problema?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2014 às 00:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Antes de batermos no ceguinho se calhar temos todos de ver que a situação na realidade justificava aviso vermelho. Era um cluster de células bem desenvolvidas que podia causar grandes males nas zonas montanhosas. Ora, o IPMA, observando tal, meteu aviso vermelho.
> O IPMA não é mágico e não sabe que a estrutura se vai dissipar assim que chegar àquela zona, portanto mantém o aviso, com cautelas. Ora, dissipou-se e passaram o aviso a amarelo. Onde está o problema?



Estranho seria se não mudassem...


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Set 2014 às 00:43)

O IPMA já voltou a traz e colocou toda a ilha da Madeira com AVISO amarelo


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 00:48)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Sou apenas um curioso e aficionado nestas coisas e sem me referir exactamente ao que está escrito acima, pois por vezes (como treinador de bancada) tambêm penso que os avisos do IPMA são um pouco ao lado, mas neste caso todos vimos as imagens de satélite e o potencial que poderia causar nessa zona montanhosa com tudo o que isso implica.
> Posso estar enganado, mas antes da chegada da frente não li nenhum comentário que tivesse posto o aviso vermelho em causa, mas repito, posso estar enganado.
> 
> Cumprimentos






Da minha parte , nao tenho conhecimentos suficientes para colocar em xeque as previsoes dos meteorologistas profissionais do ipma , por isso antes de ocorrer o os eventos acho que nao devo contestar os avisos . 

Mas eu vejo o IPMA a falhar sistematicamente os avisos e , pior do que isso , parece nao ter criterio .

Eu acho que o IPMA uma instituicao fundamental para o pais e gostava que melhorasse neste aspeto .

Mas , ao que parece ha muita gente que acha que esta tudo bem . Eu nao acho , nunca gostei de vacas sagradas .

Fim off topic


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2014 às 00:48)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Sou apenas um curioso e aficionado nestas coisas e sem me referir exactamente ao que está escrito acima, pois por vezes (como treinador de bancada) tambêm penso que os avisos do IPMA são um pouco ao lado, mas neste caso todos vimos as imagens de satélite e o potencial que poderia causar nessa zona montanhosa com tudo o que isso implica.
> Posso estar enganado, mas antes da chegada da frente não li nenhum comentário que tivesse posto o aviso vermelho em causa, mas repito, posso estar enganado.
> 
> Cumprimentos



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...adeira-setembro-2014-a-7822-8.html#post440548

Não tenho acesso em tempo real a quaisquer observações, medições, modelos etc. como têm os profissionais. Apenas àquelas paupérrimas imagens de satélite. Pus a minha opinião em dúvida apenas pela falta de dados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Por acaso desta vez concordei com a emissão de avisos por parte do IPMA.


Mas já há bastante tempo que pouco ligo ao trabalho deles, por vezes mostram uma falta de rigor gritante, principalmente na área de avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2014 às 00:53)

A mensagem mais realista da noite: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...adeira-setembro-2014-a-7822-7.html#post440531


----------



## Hazores (9 Set 2014 às 00:55)

Boa noite a todos.
Já algum tempo que não escrevia aqui no fórum, espero voltar a fazê-lo com mais alguma frequência...
Pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira continua uma situação de tempo instável, com aguaceiros (alguns deles fortes) e o vento sopra fresco...trovoadas é que por enquanto nada...
Até Domingo está prevista muita chuva pelos Açores


----------



## Hazores (9 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Uma carta bonita de se ver...

carta para as 12h do dia 11-09-14


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2014 às 04:10)

Não é facil por parte de ninguem lançar avisos em situações convectivas para ilhas que teem  pouco mais que o tamanho da Peninsula de Setubal, mas com uma montanha de quase 2km no meio...

Há sempre dois factores em causa, a precipitação convectiva, em que se pode ter uma células forte a causar problemas numa questão de minutos( ainda para mais com as massas de ar presentes) e a questão da montanha...qualquer pequena area de convergencia ou advecção de humidade que seja empurrada pela orografia poderá gerar precipitações abundantes, e podem ser muito localizadas..

Portanto, acho desajustado que se critique tanto....se voces fossem ver  as margens de erro das previsões do SPC ou do NHC iriam perceber bem o contexto destas situações..

Quanto á  questão dos modelos...sinceramente é triste que haja tanta gente  a bater no ceguinho, como se o  modelo fosse o  espelho da realidade.
Por favor entendam que os modelos são ferramentas, que boa parte das previsões são baseadas numa amalgama não só de dados de modelos mas tambem de uma serie de metodologias que os meteorologistas desenvolvem para  adequar dos dados modelados ás caracteristicas regionais, sendo que muitas vezes saem previsões que teem em conta  a possibilidade dos modelos estarem errados face a certos aspectos que depois se revelam muito importantes.

É perfeitamente legitimo por parte do IPMA ter em consideração a possibilidade da Madeira ter sido afectada por uma situação bastante perigosa, até porque a uns meros 50 ou 100km a NW passaram boas células com bastante potencial...tiveram "azar"...mas ao menos precaveram as pessoas.
Mais vale errar por excesso do que por defeito nestas ocasiões.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 05:48)

Por aqui sigo com trovoada forte e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2014 às 06:24)

stormy disse:


> Não é facil por parte de ninguem lançar avisos em situações convectivas para ilhas que teem  pouco mais que o tamanho da Peninsula de Setubal, mas com uma montanha de quase 2km no meio...
> 
> Há sempre dois factores em causa, a precipitação convectiva, em que se pode ter uma células forte a causar problemas numa questão de minutos( ainda para mais com as massas de ar presentes) e a questão da montanha...qualquer pequena area de convergencia ou advecção de humidade que seja empurrada pela orografia poderá gerar precipitações abundantes, e podem ser muito localizadas..
> 
> ...



Penso que estamos a afastar-nos da parte científica destas questões e a derivar para julgamentos e apuramento de competências e/ou responsabilidades que não lançam luz sobre os desvios que as previsões inevitavelmente, em maior ou menor escala têm sempre. Gostava que o debate fosse sobre uma análise das condições de partida e do seu seguimento em tempo real, observando o que estaria a mudar gradualmente em relação ao previsto. Eu próprio não tenho ainda formação científica suficiente nesta área para que as minhas opiniões tenham peso, reconheço-o perfeitamente. Observei nesta evolução da frente que a partir de certa altura, entre as 19h e as 20h, nas imagens de infravermelho, os topos das nuvens da frente, de uma certa latitude para baixo, aqueceram e a partir daí, em cerca de duas horas, toda a convecção forte do segmento meridional da frente foi praticamente demolida, numa extensão de largas centenas de quilómetros e que não teve a ver com a interacção com a propria ilha. Na imagem da 1h utc a frente tinha sido quase dissipada na sua parte meridional.
Quem tiver conhecimentos poderá explicar porque ocorreu esta súbita dissipação? Eu fiquei surpeendido com a rapidez do fenómeno mas a partir do momento em que comecei a observá-lo, ainda antes da frente atingir a ilha, duvidei logo da estabilidade da previsão. O debate sobre isto é que seria muito mais interessante.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2014 às 08:27)

Agreste disse:


> Eu levo a sério... existia suporte dos modelos e isso tem de ser levado em linha de conta.



Existia suporte dos modelos mas qual modelo ?
Nem o Hirlam dava nada .... quanto mais os outros ...
Não gozem com isto ...


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2014 às 08:34)

Eu acho que o IPMA esteve bem, um aviso vermelho ( assim como qualquer outro) não é lançado de "ánimo leve", se o fizeram é porque segundo eles havia condições para fenómenos extremos  potenciados pela orografia da Ilha.

É uma situação ingrata  a de quem tem que fazer este trabalho, se lançam avisos e as situações não se verificam, correm o risco de não serem levados a sério, se não lançam e algo de grave acontece, é porque são desleixados ou incompetentes..enfim,preso por ter cão e preso por não ter..convém lembrar que estamos a falar de previsões e não certezas absolutas, é muito fácil criticar depois de ter acontecido, o difícil é antecipar e prever.. 

Nestes casos sou apologista de que mais vale pecar por excesso do que por defeito.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2014 às 08:34)

stormy disse:


> Não é facil por parte de ninguem lançar avisos em situações convectivas para ilhas que teem  pouco mais que o tamanho da Peninsula de Setubal, mas com uma montanha de quase 2km no meio...
> 
> Há sempre dois factores em causa, a precipitação convectiva, em que se pode ter uma células forte a causar problemas numa questão de minutos( ainda para mais com as massas de ar presentes) e a questão da montanha...qualquer pequena area de convergencia ou advecção de humidade que seja empurrada pela orografia poderá gerar precipitações abundantes, e podem ser muito localizadas..
> 
> ...




Se vier um furacão lança-se um aviso preto, com cruzinhas, caveiras e coisas do género .....
Não admira que ninguém nem no Continente e muito menos nas Ilhas leve já isso a sério !

Eu aqui no Algarve então já nem ligo ... bastou ver no Domingo, em que os modelos nem quase chuva indicavam e colocaram aviso amarelo !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2014 às 08:36)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho que o IPMA esteve bem, um aviso vermelho ( assim como qualquer outro) não é lançado de "ánimo leve", se o fizeram é porque segundo eles havia condições para fenómenos extremos  potenciados pela orografia da Ilha.
> 
> É uma situação ingrata  a de quem tem que fazer este trabalho, se lançam avisos e as situações não se verificam, correm o risco de não serem levados a sério, se não lançam e algo de grave acontece, é porque são desleixados ou incompetentes..enfim,preso por ter cão e preso por não ter..comvém lembrar que estamos a falar de previsões e não certezas absolutas, é muito fácil criticar depois de ter acontecido, o difícil é antecipar e prever..
> 
> Nestes casos sou apologista de que mais vale pecar por excesso do que por defeito.



Nenhum modelo indicava nada !


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2014 às 08:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Nenhum modelo indicava nada !



Então qual o motivo destes avisos?

Será que lá no IPMA lançariam um aviso destes sem nenhuma base/suporte?  "à balda" ?

Eles terão certamente acesso a modelos ou parâmetros que nós não temos..


----------



## Lipegno (9 Set 2014 às 09:17)

Boas,

Relativamente ao aviso vermelho nas montanhas, ainda bem que não se verificou nada de muito grave, mas para ser sincero concordo que o mesmo tenha sido lançado. 

Eu moro numa zona que foi muito castigada pelos últimos temporais, e que neste momento está em obras. O facto de ter sido lançado o aviso vermelho vez com que as empresas a de construção a trabalhar aqui na zona fizessem horas extra e limpar a ribeira e os ribeiros, e a proteger zonas mais frágeis. Muito  provavelmente se fosse outro tipo de aviso nem queriam saber. 
(claro que podemos sempre discutir se é necessário um aviso vermelho para haver isto tipo de precaução mas pronto isso é outra história)


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2014 às 09:50)

Quando há uns anos atrás aconteceu a tragédia na Madeira, os modelos que agora se estão a referir também não previam nada de especial...

Lembro-me que na altura criticaram e muito o IPMA por não ter lançado o aviso vermelho.

Eu com as imagens de satélite de ontem à tarde se tivesse a responsabilidade nos ombros certamente que lançaria aquele aviso. Isto sem esquecer os mesoscala a que o IPMA tem acesso e que já acertaram muita vez (noutras também falham obviamente). Mas alguém lança um aviso vermelho por dá cá aquela palha??

Acho sinceramente que a onda crítica começa a atingir certos píncaros que só me poem a pensar que felizmente há meteorologistas profissionais. Nos sítios certos.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2014 às 10:02)

vitamos disse:


> Quando há uns anos atrás aconteceu a tragédia na Madeira, os modelos que agora se estão a referir também não previam nada de especial...
> 
> Lembro-me que na altura criticaram e muito o IPMA por não ter lançado o aviso vermelho.
> 
> ...



Por aquilo que me lembro nos modelos creio que por exemplo o GFS indicava entre 40 a 60 mm nesse dia ...
E a situação esteve prevista vários dias antes .... e depois disso começou-se a lançar avisos vermelhos por tudo e por nada ....

Mas da minha parte assunto encerrado, já disse o que tinha a dizer ....


----------



## jonhfx (9 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Nenhum modelo indicava nada !



Modelo WRF


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 11:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aquilo que me lembro nos modelos creio que por exemplo o GFS indicava entre 40 a 60 mm nesse dia ...
> E a situação esteve prevista vários dias antes .... e depois disso começou-se a lançar avisos vermelhos por tudo e por nada ....
> 
> Mas da minha parte assunto encerrado, já disse o que tinha a dizer ....






Sou obrigado a concordar contigo .

Agora , falharam por excesso , outras vezes por defeito , ou seja , falham quase sempre .

Pessoalmente , ja nao lhes atribuo credibilidade .

Mas, verdade seja dita e isto e que para mim e o cerne da questao ,os avisos nao servem para nada , ninguem liga nada , a comecar pela protecao civil . Viu - se este ano no aviso vermelho para ondulacao e as pessoas a tirar fotos em cima do mar , carros a fazer filas para ver o espetaculo e nem sequer cortaram estradas  ( so cortaram depois de alguns incidentes ) . E , noutras situacoes com avisos mais graves , em que nem sequer se condiciona o acesso aos locais criticos .

Enfim , depois o tuga e que gosta de criticar , claro quando se ve um Estado que nao funciona .

Assunto encerrado da minha parte .


----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2014 às 12:20)

Os alertas deviam de se basear numa matriz de risco que relaciona a probabilidade da ocorrência com a severidade do seu impacto (semelhante ao.sistema inglês).

Critérios "rectos" em função da quantidade de precipitação sem ter em conta factores cumulativos como saturação dos solos, encostas desprotegidas devido a incêndios, obras nos cursoa de água, etc serão sempre desvirtuados e sjeitos a descredibilização.

O segredo está numa análise caso a caso. Se tivesse visto o eumetsat ontem a meio da tarde, sabendo do historial da Madeira nestes casos, sabendo dos incêndios recentes nas zonas altas, sabendo das obras nos principais cursos de água, e sabendo dos milhares de pessoas que nesta altura do ano cruzam os trilhos e estradas das montanhas da Madeira, lançaria também um alerta vermelho.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (9 Set 2014 às 12:35)

Bom dia, 

Sigo com ceu nublado, sol escondido, temperatura amena e pausa na chuva desde as 10h e tal, sensivelmente, no caminho da levada, ponta delgada. Choveu torrencialmente toda a noite e os terrenos agricolas ja estao alagados de tanta chuva tem caido nos ultimos dias e o verao ainda nem terminou.sera que estou enganada ou vamos ter um inverno ainda mais chuvoso que o de 2012-2013?


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Bom dia a todos, sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado. Não chove agora mas durante a noite houve chuva.

Os modelos para 4ª feira colocam uma baixa pressão a norte do arquipélago, com pressões inferiores a 1000, será que vai afetar-nos?


----------



## paulaazores1975 (9 Set 2014 às 12:40)

De acordo com as previsoes do site tempo.pt vamos ter chuva torrencial, todos dias em Pdl ate pelo menos dia 22 deste mes com destaque para sexta, dia 12 e domingo, 14. Por isso, digo que talvez possamos ser afetados nos acores por essa baixa pressao.


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Bom dia a todos ... Saúdo os dois novos participantes no fórum 

Por aqui no dia de ontem tivemos tempo bastante instável com células localizadas a causar precipitação em algumas zonas ... Sobretudo tem sido imprevisível nestes tempos saber ao certo onde vai cair uma enorme rega ... Ontem em passeio pela Serra da Ribeirinha deu para perceber este fenómeno na totalidade ... Durante a noite o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade ... De momento aqui pela alta de Angra do Heroísmo tudo calmo embora o céu permaneça nublado ... 

Em relação ao IPMA não querendo me alongar muito nessa discussão em que todos os que aqui postaram tem um pouco de razão entendo que são um organismo fundamental para a comunidade mas que pelo menos falando aqui nos Açores falta por vezes uma informação mais detalhada e actualizada durante os fenómenos meteorológicos ... A crítica quando bem estruturada de uma forma construtiva não deve ser encarada como algo negativo mas como algo a reter em situações futuras ... Ninguém aqui põe em causa a competência dos meteorologistas profissionais ... O que se questiona por vezes é a política de avisos e o não esclarecimento das questões ... Eu pessoalmente entendo que os avisos nunca são exagerados mesmo que não se passe nada e prefiro que se peque por excesso do que por ausência mas não custa nada explicar às populações a razão do aviso e a razão para as condições climatéricas que resultaram nesse aviso vermelho felizmente não se terem realizado ...


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 12:41)

2 situações importantes este ano em que se acertou... aquele temporal no mar que provocou abundante destruição na costa portuguesa a 6 de janeiro e depois a onda de mau tempo que varreu o país no dia 9 de fevereiro. 

A experiência em ciclogeneses passadas prova o grau excepcional de destruição em zonas habitadas, as quedas de árvores e a destruição de redes eléctricas e de comunicações. 

Este ano calhou num evento desportivo onde estava muita gente. Nessa altura a crítica foi sobre o não adiamento do jogo. 

O IPMA tem experiência/memória de situações semelhantes. A Madeira também tem experiência de situações passadas que não correram bem. Antes seja por excesso de preparação.


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 12:50)

Wessel1985, penso que nos Açores há alguma falta de critério e atenção na emissão de avisos, já aconteceu estar a chover torrencialmente desde as 20h e o IPMA só colocar em alerta às 22h, embora coloquem a data do início de aviso como sendo 20h.

Outra coisa que deveria ser mudada na minha opinião é a falta de especificação. Muitas vezes o aviso que deveria estar na Terceira é diferente das outras ilhas do central, às vezes assemelha-se mais ao do Oriental. O grupo central é muito extenso, nalgumas situações podiam ter em atenção e especficar algumas ilhas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Concordo contigo AzoresPower e entendo que o que as pessoas dizem aqui tem o intuito de melhorar os serviços e nunca de os degradar ... Se ao invés de levarmos tudo a mal tivéssemos mais esta noção de construção permanente talvez o país não estivesse embrulhado em algumas situações em que por vezes está envolvido ... 

Em relação à situação dos avisos localizados percebi que no caso do Arquipélago da Madeira isso já acontece mas que em relação aos Açores ainda não se evoluiu para essa situação ... Talvez existam razões para essa questão mas mais uma vez era outra situação que não custaria muito esclarecer para percebermos o porquê de isso não acontecer ...


----------



## Aero (9 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Está a desenvolver-se a nordeste do arquipélago uma ciclogenese, que terá pressões tão baixas como 985 hPa, e que ira influenciar o estado do tempo no arquipélago pela próxima semana pelo menos. 

A junção de ar tropical com ar de origem polar, tem influenciado a instabilidade das situações actuais. a aproximação de uma frente que se juntará a esta situação vai potenciar a situação actual e criar uma ciclogenese, que ira se desenvolver na região do arquipélago.


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 13:55)

essa depressão estacionária e aparentemente desligada da circulação geral de oeste promete dar problemas nas ilhas, algumas delas já bastante afectadas pela chuva.


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Agreste disse:


> essa depressão estacionária e aparentemente desligada da circulação geral de oeste promete dar problemas nas ilhas, algumas delas já bastante afectadas pela chuva.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (9 Set 2014 às 14:35)

Boa tarde, 

O Ipma atualizou o alerta amarelo para o grupo oriental acoreano ate as cinco da tarde de hoje para chuva intensa e trovoada.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!

Antes de mais gostava de desejar as boas vindas aos dois novos membros do fórum 

Não me querendo alargar muito na questão dos avisos, concordo com quase tudo aquilo que foi dito acima. Antes por excesso que por defeito. Alertou-se a população, porque afinal de contas o IPMA também tem essa responsabilidade e não só a P. Civil. 
Felizmente não houve nada, mas o problema é que de tanto se repetirem esses "tais" avisos, seja por excesso como por defeito, chega um dia que acaba por perder credibilidade. É como a história do Pedro e do Lobo... um dia já nem ninguém faz caso. 

Só passei a ver os avisos vermelhos mais frequentes na Madeira depois da enxurrada de 2010... ou seja, é preciso acontecer algo para as coisas depois mudarem. Não pode ser assim. 
No caso dos Açores por exemplo, os avisos ( a meu ver) não servem para nada, tanto que as pessoas já nem fazem caso deles, o ultimo caso foi no Pico essa semana onde um grupo de pessoas foram atingidas por um raio mesmo sabendo que havia um aviso em rigor nos grupos central e oriental ao nivel de trovoada e chuva forte. 

Mas quem diz esse, diz outros (vários) exemplos. Só os mais crédulos ainda ligam a eles. O pior é quando as pessoas são apanhadas desprevenidas... dá a entender que o IPMA lava as mãos porque não quer arcar com as responsabilidades. Bota avisos quando acha que deve (apesar de muitos deles aparecerem já fora de horas) e vamos andando nisto...

Nos Açores pecam muito por excesso nuns determinados grupos e por defeito noutros, e o mais grave, a meu ver é quando é por defeito que é o que se passa na minha região...
Na minha opinião, o IPMA deveria especificar particularmente os avisos por ilhas e não por grupos porque os 3 grupos nos Açores são muito espaçados, logo num mesmo grupo pode estar chuva numa ilha e sol noutra. 
Aqui há muito o mau hábito de colocar à pressa quase como se fosse uma obrigação (soa mais a um "despacho") o ocidental e o central todo dentro do mesmo balde, é uma alegria, vai tudo a eito em alerta, e o oriental sempre sem aviso algum, mesmo quando o mesmo é justificado. 
Só quando a tempestade passa pelo oriental é que se lembram de colocar também um aviso. Não seria a primeira, nem a segunda, nem a terceira, nem a quarta, nem a quinta... 
O Grupo Oriental é grande, é composto por 2 ilhas bastante separadas entre si e vários ilhéus a meio canal. O Central composto igualmente por 5 ilhas espaçadas entre si, e o Ocidental também igualmente por duas ilhas. 
A maior distância entre grupos é aquela que existe entre o grupo Ocidental do restante arquipélago, logo penso que devia de haver um maior cuidado na elaboração dos avisos nos Açores depois do ocidental estar em alerta, ou seja particular avisos por ILHAS. 
Outra questão que devia ser melhor trabalhada nos Açores é a emissão de avisos pelas zonas altas dos Açores tal como a Madeira é também servida, porque a realidade aqui também não é a mesma onde estão localizadas a maior parte das estações. Aqui nas serras também venta, relampa, chove, e cai neve... Não é só nas cidades. Ou estão à espera que aconteçam novamente as mesmas desgraças do passado? Como profissionais que são é uma pena que tenham a memória tão curta... o século XX nos Açores foi pródigo em catástrofes. Basta referir que a montanha do Pico regista valores anuais de precipitação que rondam os 6000 mm e as serras de S. Miguel valores entre 4000 a 5000 mm, motivos mais que suficientes penso eu para que estas zonas estejam sempre sobre alerta quando eventos de tal natureza se justifiquem, uma vez que além dos locais, as mesmas zonas são também servidas por turistas.

Bom e voltando ao que interessa, aqui pela minha zona depois das trovoadas e da chuva forte de ontem à noite o mesmo cenário voltou a repetir se esta manhã como acima referiram. Muita chuva!
Choveu bem e a instabilidade continua!
Saudações açorianas!


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas, já tenho a conta há algum tempo mas normalmente sigo o fórum sem participar 

Sigo com céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Azathoth (9 Set 2014 às 15:44)

Neste momento Funchal com 26,6 ºC, isto segundo o IPMA. Até é dos dias neste verão que se sente menos calor, excepto talvez há uma semana atrás quando choveu consideravelmente. Alerta amarelo por causa deste "calor", no Verão, que está em vigor neste momento? Até são estes avisos amarelos que me fazem mais confusão do que propriamente o vermelho de ontem.


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Azathoth disse:


> Neste momento Funchal com 26,6 ºC, isto segundo o IPMA. Até é dos dias neste verão que se sente menos calor, excepto talvez há uma semana atrás quando choveu consideravelmente. Alerta amarelo por causa deste "calor", no Verão, que está em vigor neste momento? Até são estes avisos amarelos que me fazem mais confusão do que propriamente o vermelho de ontem.



... e olha que ainda vais com mais sorte porque os alertas em relação à temperatura no meu arquipélago não existem!
Ou melhor existem, só no papel


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Acho que não recebemos nenhum alerta relativo a temperaturas até agora...


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 16:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Acho que não recebemos nenhum alerta relativo a temperaturas até agora...



Nunca!
Nem com minimas e nem com máximas registadas. Até hoje que eu saiba nunca houve aviso algum em relação a temperaturas tanto seja no Inverno como no Verão... o dia que houver vai ser dia de festa de certeza 

e aqui no atlântico seria mais bem merecido a meu ver devido à sensação de maior maritimidade, mas nem mesmo assim...


----------



## Sediento (9 Set 2014 às 16:34)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas. Aqui vou tentar estar atentos a tudo que acontece em nossos arquipélagos vizinhos.

Eu tenho que dizer que estou muito surpreso, pelo assunto de alertas, aqui na Espanha e Ilhas Canárias, também é uma fonte de reclamações e discussões. 
Aqui, nas Ilhas Canárias, hoje é temperaturas muito ensolaradas e muito agradáveis com sensação de umidade elevada

Os restos de uma fraca frente podem afetar a ilha de La Palma.Al outra extremidade do arquipélago não terá nada.

Saudações de Lanzarote e desculpas se meu porgues não é o melhor de todos


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Azor disse:


> Nunca!
> Nem com minimas e nem com máximas registadas. Até hoje que eu saiba nunca houve aviso algum em relação a temperaturas tanto seja no Inverno como no Verão... o dia que houver vai ser dia de festa de certeza
> 
> e aqui no atlântico seria mais bem merecido a meu ver devido à sensação de maior maritimidade, mas nem mesmo assim...



Aqueles 40º de sensação térmica em Sta. Maria este ano mereciam um alerta...


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Set 2014 às 18:41)

Boas ... Dizer que chove neste momento forte aqui por Angra ... Mais do mesmo em relação aos últimos dias ... Esperemos que nas zonas mais sensíveis os solos já não comecem a ficar saturados com tanta precipitação ... 

EDIT1: 17:44 - A chuva acalmou tendo sido um aguaceiro forte mas passando agora a orvalho ... Céu totalmente nublado ...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fresco com rajadas..

Durante a madrugada, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade com rajadas por vezes fortes e caíram aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Durante a manhã, os aguaceiros foram também pontualmente fortes. Para além disso, ouviu-se alguns trovões a partir das 4h (+/-) da manhã, prolongando-se até às 10h (+/-). Agora à tarde, o céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, com boas abertas.

O aviso amarelo para o Grupo Oriental devido a chuva por vezes forte e a trovoada foi mais uma vez renovado, estando agora também sob aviso amarelo o Grupo Central pelas mesmas razões.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 82/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...





*Edit (20h10):* Caiu um aguaceiro forte pouco depois deste post.


Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... Dizer que chove neste momento forte aqui por Angra ... Mais do mesmo em relação aos últimos dias ... Esperemos que nas zonas mais sensíveis os solos já não comecem a ficar saturados com tanta precipitação ...
> 
> EDIT1: 17:44 - A chuva acalmou tendo sido um aguaceiro forte mas passando agora a orvalho ... Céu totalmente nublado ...



Tem chovido todos os dias e parece que vai ser mais do mesmo até Domingo...

Não seria surpresa nenhuma se houvesse algumas derrocadas neste final de semana.

Será que as nossas ribeiras estão limpas e preparadas para muita chuva?


----------



## paulaazores1975 (9 Set 2014 às 21:37)

Ola, 

Das ribeiras nao sei dizer porque nao as vejo diariamente, mas pelo menos na zona onde vivo (Azores Park) todas as pastagens a volta estao bem enlameadas, quase no ponto de saturacao.acredito que deve haver lencois de agua e algumas enxurradas de lama vindas dos pastos para as estradas, quando chove torrencialmente, principalmt de madrugada.


----------



## faroeste (9 Set 2014 às 22:15)

Boa noite.
Como pode ter deixado de existir alerta para os Açores quando antes estava em vigor um alerta até 12 horas do dia 10
Como pode uma situação meteorológica alterar com tanta rapidez.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2014 às 22:56)

Faroeste, digo o mesmo... Entretanto foram lançados novos avisos.

O Grupo Oriental deixa de estar sob aviso amarelo, continuando sob aviso amarelo o Grupo Central e ficando também sob o mesmo aviso o Grupo Ocidental, ambos os avisos devido a chuva por vezes forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 83/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> A passagem de uma superfície frontal fria irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nos Grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores. Assim, emite-se:
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Não vejo onde está a anarquia, o erro, a razão de queixa. Os avisos são voláteis tal como a situação meteorológica o é, se calhar tiveram razões para tirar o aviso, que foi reposto. Foi reposto, portanto onde está a razão de queixa? O IPMA Açores até faz é mal responder aos comentários. Eles metem os términos de aviso porque é prática, já agora, se não fosse isso, seria a verem no website que estava a verde.
Se calhar é por isto que o IPMA Continente fica bem caladinho.

Já agora, incitar ao distúrbio a fazer link à página do IPMA Açores e dizer "é altura de expressarmos o descontentamento" não me parece muito mais certo do que os possíveis erros do IPMA.

É apenas uma opinião, portanto, vale o que vale. Se calhar nem vale a pena eu gastar o meu latim.


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Fase de transição... a depressão centrada a leste/nordeste das ilhas que estava em fase enchimento vai ser reforçada com a passagem de uma superficie frontal vinda de oeste e portanto entrará mais ar frio no sistema tornando-o novamente mais instável e mais cavado. Os próximos dias serão interessantes.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2014 às 23:51)

Mas vocês teem a ideia  de quantas  vezes há avisos lançados que são descontinuados ou agravados por vezes com  pouco tempo de antecedência,por parte de orgãos como o NHC  ou o SPC, que são onde estão os melhores meteorologistas do ramo da previsão  de sistemas convectivos?

Tomem por  exemplo  o Furacão Gordon em 2012....o NHC e o IPMA lançaram avisos de furacão para todo o grupo oriental, e de tempestade tropical para o central e ocidental...no final o furacão passou a uma distancia razoável a SE de Santa Maria...

Não aconteceu grande coisa..ou seja, foi um epic fail? foi brincar aos modelos?

Em 2005 o Furacão Vince estava a ser modelado que entraria no continente Português, e a menos de 24h de distancia o gajo escapou-se para a Andaluzia...os  avisos lançados foram estupidos??

Epá...mete nojo  haver quem não perceba nada de Meteorologia e ande para aqui a gozar e a humilhar profissionais que são "somente" aqueles sem os quais boa parte da Prociv colapsaria...

E Atenção, podem recuar no histórico do forum e verão que mesmo eu já critiquei o IPMA..mas sempre tentei ser construtivo na abordagem...e se alguma vez pensei " Porra aqueles gajos volta e meia parecem mesmo burros" foi em situações que eu analisei e critiquei porque estava dentro da questão..
Agora...passar um vexame ao IPMA num forum publico e importante como este..ir a paginas do IPMA no Facebook chamar nomes e acusar as pessoas de serem incompetentes...Desculpem mas é um comportamento deplorável e repugnante típico de putos ignorantes armados em espertos.


----------



## Aero (10 Set 2014 às 11:25)

so quem se segue pelo boletim meteorológico do correio da manhã é que pode reclamar. Se vissem a imagem de satélite, perceberiam que ha uma depressão estagnada a NE do arquipélago, cujas células que criam e dissipam e andam aqui a volta, logo com um potencial enorme de criar danos. No domingo de manha caíram 30mm em 20min no Faial, e era uma célula que podia nem ca passar... As dinâmicas dos CBs são difíceis de prever, e so quem não sabe como se processam pode tecer tais criticas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Bom dia aqui por Angra de momento tudo calmo embora o céu continue com nuvens bastante ameaçadoras ... Ontem tivemos um dia chuvoso e com nuvens bastante negras em Angra e a circundar a cidade ... Saudações açorianas a todos ...


----------



## fablept (10 Set 2014 às 13:21)

> Por quê tantos avisos meteorológicos?
> 
> Não há duas situações meteorológicas iguais, muito menos duas situações de mau tempo iguais. Por vezes, as perturbações da Frente Polar podem suceder-se com intervalos relativamente curtos, resultando em situações de mau tempo praticamente contínuas.
> 
> ...



Fonte: IPMA - Açores (Facebook)


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2014 às 13:30)

O problema é quando alguns deles já chegam tarde... ou só surgem depois de "tudo" passar...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas.

Durante a madrugada, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade com rajadas. Caíram também alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã.

*Off-topic:*
Penso que de modo algum alguém quis incitar o público aqui a visitar a página do Facebook do IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores e rebaixar o trabalho do IPMA e muito menos alguém quis humilhar aqui o IPMA . O nosso colega apenas deu a sua opinião, referindo que era altura de expressar o nosso (nós, açorianos) descontentamento quanto ao sistema de avisos aqui do IPMA, que realmente desde o ano passado tem deixado muito a desejar, tendo o mesmo partilhado a página da entidade acima referida para nos mostrar como o público está descontente. 

Já vi os comentários na página em questão e são negativos e poucos construtivos e, como o Stormy disse no post acima, há que ser construtivo nas nossas abordagens e não criticar as entidades sem argumentos que justifiquem tal crítica. Com  certeza, houve aqui uma falha de comunicação.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Afgdr disse:


> *Off-topic:*
> Penso que de modo algum alguém quis incitar o público aqui a visitar a página do Facebook do IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores e rebaixar o trabalho do IPMA e muito menos alguém quis humilhar aqui o IPMA . O nosso colega apenas deu a sua opinião, referindo que era altura de expressar o nosso (nós, açorianos) descontentamento quanto ao sistema de avisos aqui do IPMA, que realmente desde o ano passado tem deixado muito a desejar, tendo o mesmo partilhado a página da entidade acima referida para nos mostrar como o público está descontente.



Apaguei os meus posts para não causar confusão.

Não quis difamar, de forma alguma, o nome do IPMA.

Notei que os cidadãos estavam a publicar com algum descontentamento na tal página e como sei que não sou o único a não estar totalmente satisfeito, coloquei a página aqui.

Desculpem a todos, escrevi de forma bruta e não me fiz entender, exagerei bastante.

Temos que criticar construtivamente e não rebaixar ou humilhar, só assim conseguimos seguir em frente.

Mais uma vez, peço desculpa a todos.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Terceira: Manhã com muita chuva e vento. De momento fica só o vento.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Uma pergunta: esta baixa pressão que afetou a Madeira e está a afetar os Açores tem chuva, ventos fortes, pressões abaixo de 1000 e organização.

Poderá evoluir para tempestade tropical/furacão?


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Afgdr disse:


> O nosso colega apenas deu a sua opinião, referindo que era altura de expressar o nosso (nós, açorianos) descontentamento quanto ao sistema de avisos aqui do IPMA, que realmente desde o ano passado tem deixado muito a desejar, tendo o mesmo partilhado a página da entidade acima referida para nos mostrar como o público está descontente.



Nem mais!
Não é por serem uma instituição meteorológica que vão ser "intocáveis" ou "sagrados", e como tal, são falíveis, até porque falham muito, e é à volta desse problema que as pessoas, a meu ver, têm todo o direito de se mostrarem descontentes e criticarem aquilo que consideram ser criticado ou que está em falta...desde que tenham fundamento naquilo que digam obviamente.


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2014 às 16:08)

fablept disse:


> Fonte: IPMA - Açores (Facebook)



A explicação já vem um bocado tarde não?
Deve se "educar" e sensibilizar o povo primeiramente nestas questões exactamente para depois se evitarem  esses pequenos conflitos e essa ignorância por parte de alguns..mas em Portugal só querem saber do futebol e das casas dos segredos....
Neste país há um mal muito grande, a meu ver tremendo. Só se fala das situações sempre depois de acontecer alguma coisa. 
É grave, e só demonstra o quanto a população é ainda pouco instruída nestes assuntos, já que só as maiores entidades governamentais, políticas e sociais é que têm o "poder" todo nas mãos e o resto da população continua sendo "iletrada", ignorante e fácil de ser manipulada.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 16:28)

Azor disse:


> A explicação já vem um bocado tarde não?
> Deve se "educar" e sensibilizar o povo primeiramente nestas questões exactamente para depois se evitarem  esses pequenos conflitos e essa ignorância por parte de alguns..mas em Portugal só querem saber do futebol e das casas dos segredos....
> Neste país há um mal muito grande, a meu ver tremendo. Só se fala das situações sempre depois de acontecer alguma coisa.
> É grave, e só demonstra o quanto a população é ainda pouco instruída nestes assuntos, já que só as maiores entidades governamentais, políticas e sociais é que têm o "poder" todo nas mãos e o resto da população continua sendo "iletrada", ignorante e fácil de ser manipulada.



Acrescentava apenas que às vezes PENSAM que o resto da população é ignorante.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 16:29)

O céu ficou azul depois de uma manhã muito escura.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra moderado.

À tarde, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade e o vento soprou moderado a fresco. Caiu um aguaceiro no início da tarde.





AzoresPower disse:


> Uma pergunta: esta baixa pressão que afetou a Madeira e está a afetar os Açores tem chuva, ventos fortes, pressões abaixo de 1000 e organização.
> 
> Poderá evoluir para tempestade tropical/furacão?




Não sei se estão presentes as condições ideais para se formar uma tempestade tropical. A temperatura da água do mar nos Açores está nos 24/25°C, sendo que as tempestades tropicais formam-se em águas com temperaturas um pouco superiores, para além de outros fatores.


*SSD, NOAA - Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h*


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite, 

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, neste inicio de noite aguaceiros e vento a soprar fresco a temperatura, ou pelo menos a sensação térmica, desceu bastante em relação aos últimos dias...


----------



## Turlu (11 Set 2014 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

Forte chuvada se abateu agora em São Mateus da Calheta, Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Boa noite mais uma vez...
Ao ver a agora mesmo a previsão para amanhã publicada pelo IPMA, surgiu me esta dúvida...
Porque razão o IPMA decresce sempre, aproximadamente, 10 a 20 Km nas rajadas de vento nos diferentes grupos, sendo que o vento mais forte é no ocidental e mais fraco no oriental...
Bem sei que o sentido das frentes por norma é de este para oeste e que vão perdendo intensidade...mas o vento decresce sempre na mesma proporção? afinal das flores ao faial a distância é superior do que terceira s.miguel...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Set 2014 às 01:11)

Boas aqui por Angra foi um dia relativamente calmo mas há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte mas curto ... Sendo assim continua a tendência de precipitação dos últimos dias ...

EDIT1 00:37 - Acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro forte por aqui ... 

A chuva não nos quer mesmo deixar da mão ...

Sente-se também um certo crescimento da intensidade do vento ...


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2014 às 02:42)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite mais uma vez...
> Ao ver a agora mesmo a previsão para amanhã publicada pelo IPMA, surgiu me esta dúvida...
> Porque razão o IPMA decresce sempre, aproximadamente, 10 a 20 Km nas rajadas de vento nos diferentes grupos, sendo que o vento mais forte é no ocidental e mais fraco no oriental...
> Bem sei que o sentido das frentes por norma é de este para oeste e que vão perdendo intensidade...mas o vento decresce sempre na mesma proporção? afinal das flores ao faial a distância é superior do que terceira s.miguel...



Esta sempre foi uma das minhas grandes dúvidas acerca das "curiosas" previsões elaboradas pelo IPMA - Açores. 
Ou seja, segundo eles, o vento não decresce das Flores para o Faial (sendo a distância 3 vezes ainda maior do que aquela que separa o central do oriental, mas, sabe Deus, por uma ironia qualquer do destino, o vento parece que só começa a decrescer do Faial em diante....há coisas mesmo fantásticas realmente...  só não entendo como nesta altura o vento sopra forte em S. Miguel...  Provavelmente deverá ser um "milagre" talvez...
Então, deduzo que tudo o que sai dos Açores rumo a Leste e a Sueste (Madeira e Portugal Continental) morre pelo caminho, ou se chegar lá para aquelas bandas já deve chegar quase dissipado...Engraçado que mesmo assim acaba sempre por ventar e chover nas regiões mais a Leste dos Açores 

E se a teoria é a famosa "crista" que é sempre mais forte a Leste da ilha de Santa Maria, então como se explica a existência de chuva e de vento, nas Canárias, Madeira e resto da Europa Ocidental?

Seguindo esse raciocínio, então porque é que tudo o que entra no Ocidental também já não chega fraco, partindo do principio que antes de lá chegar, as massas de ar também tiveram de atravessar milhares de milhas náuticas antes de chegar aos Açores?
Ou seja, parto do principio que tudo o que "toca" ou entra nos Açores perde automaticamente intensidade, e tudo o que sai dos Açores ganha novamente intensidade. UAU!
Moral da história, devemos estar inseridos dentro de um campo "magnético, uma redoma especial, tipo "caixa-forte blindada" no atlântico, já que é só aqui que tudo deve "perder força"...

Mas ainda reforçando a tua dúvida Hazores, o Vento deverá ser ligeiramente superior no Ocidental, e um pouco abaixo desse valor no restante arquipélago. Ou seja, a depressão está mais próxima do Central e do Oriental, mas é o Ocidental que recebe os ventos mais fortes, e se fosse o contrário, se a depressão estivesse mais próxima das Flores, era obviamente, o Ocidental novamente a levar com eles, não me perguntes porquê...deve ser porque nada passa do Faial em diante, só pode (mas isto segundo eles, obviamente)

Ainda assim, está prevista uma ondulação de 6 m o que deduzo que os srs do IPMA deverão emitir brevemente um aviso amarelo nesta categoria para todos os Açores... (deduzo eu)






Sigo com aguaceiros e vento soprando com alguma intensidade do quadrante Noroeste.
De salientar que as temperaturas por aqui arrefeceram e muito e já se cheira a "Outono" pelos Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 02:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a ondulação forte, com ondas de 5 a 7 metros.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 84/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> A ondulação gerada pelo campo do vento associado à circulação ciclónica de uma depressão em fase de cavamento e centrada a nordeste deste Arquipélago, deverá propagar-se e atingir a zona marítima dos Açores. Assim, emite-se:
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 03:06)

Não deveria estar em vigor um aviso amarelo para rajada máxima para o Grupo Central, segundo a previsão descritiva do IPMA? 

Na previsão descritiva está escrito o seguinte:



> *GRUPO CENTRAL*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros.
> ...




Segundo os critérios de emissão de avisos do IPMA, estes 85 km/h enquadram-se no Aviso Amarelo devido a rajada máxima...


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2014 às 03:08)

Afgdr disse:


> Não deveria estar em vigor um aviso amarelo para rajada máxima para o Grupo Central, segundo a previsão descritiva do IPMA?
> 
> Na previsão descritiva está escrito o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Eu já não digo é nada.

Afinal de contas somos nós povo, os "ignorantes" e eles tudo sabem e tudo fazem.

Parabéns aos mesmos mais uma vez


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 03:28)

O vento sopra já com alguma intensidade... vento moderado, com tendência para fresco, com rajadas por vezes fortes e chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Set 2014 às 12:28)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado.

O tempo ontem estava mais agreste que hoje...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fresco com rajadas.

Foram atualizados os avisos do IPMA. Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a rajadas fortes e a ondulação forte, sendo as ondas de 5 a 7 metros.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 85/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> ...





Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Set 2014 às 16:17)

Boas ... por aqui tempo de chuva para não destoar dos últimos dias ... Neste momento céu nublado mas com algumas abertas embora se observe que o tempo continua bastante instável ... Algum vento mas nada de muito especial por agora ...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Set 2014 às 16:47)

Hoje até tem sido dos dias mais calmos...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com boas abertas e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado.

Seguem-se duas fotografias da forte ondulação que se tem registado principalmente na costa Norte das ilhas tirada.

*Autor:* Roberto Costa
*Local:* Biscoitos, Ilha Terceira


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Aqui estão algumas imagens da ondulação em algumas ilhas (câmaras do Spotazores).


*Ilha de São Miguel*

*Mosteiros*





*Maia*





*Poços de Capelas e São Vicente*





*Praia dos Moinhos*





*Nordeste*







*Ilha Graciosa*

*Santa Cruz da Graciosa*







*Ilha de São Jorge*

*Fajã do Ouvidor*







*Ilha do Pico*

*São Roque do Pico*


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Partilho convosco mais duas fotografias da forte ondulação que se tem verificado nas últimas horas nos Açores.

*Autor:* Victor Jarimba
*Local:* Capelas, Ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Boas ... Aqui por Angra continua o dia chuvoso com o céu completamente nublado ... Dizer que a chuva não tem sido forte mas tem sido uma constante ao longo do dia ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 21:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuva fraca/chuvisco e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental, em especial para a *Terceira, São Miguel e Santa Maria*, devido a chuva pontualmente forte.

*Edit (22h08):* Aviso do SRPCBA



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 86/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> A permanência de uma depressão centrada a nordeste do arquipélago, que provocou agitação marítima Forte, com índices de instabilidade elevados proporciona o desenvolvimento de células convectivas que poderão dar origem à ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES especialmente nas ilhas Terceira, S. Miguel e S. Maria. Nestas condições emite-se:
> ...


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2014 às 22:22)

Por S. Miguel, mais propriamente zona oeste, continua o vento, que durante os aguaceiros sopra mesmo forte (desconheço a rajada).

Os aguaceiros pontualmente foram fortes ao fim da tarde.

Mas, independentemente da ventania, da agitação marítima e da chuva, é o frio que se faz sentir. A sensação faz lembrar que pulou-se rapidamente do Verão para o Inverno sem termos de passar pelo Outono.

Sigo com *17.5 º C .*

Por mim está óptimo. Não mexia nem mais um grau acima ou abaixo


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Por aqui neste momento chove não com muita intensidade mas de uma forma mais constante ... O que me preocupa são as zonas mais sensíveis que devem estar saturadas de água ... Esperemos que toda esta chuva não traga outros problemas tanto aqui na Terceira como em São Miguel conhecendo como conhecemos a orografia destas duas ilhas em particular ...


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Afgdr disse:


> Partilho convosco mais duas fotografias da forte ondulação que se tem verificado nas últimas horas nos Açores.
> 
> *Autor:* Victor Jarimba
> *Local:* Capelas, Ilha de São Miguel



 Obrigado pela partilha! Parabéns ao fotógrafo, imagens com grande arte! 

O oceano aí é uma beleza! Que saudades!


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Afgdr disse:


> Aqui na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com boas abertas e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado.
> 
> Seguem-se duas fotografias da forte ondulação que se tem registado principalmente na costa Norte das ilhas tirada.
> 
> ...



 venham mais fotos destas! Que cenário, parecem quadros, parabéns ao fotógrafo!


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Set 2014 às 01:47)

Boas pessoal partilho aqui umas fotos do dia de hoje do Mestre Simão a sair da Madalena do Pico ... Deve ter sido uma viagem bem animada ...


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 01:50)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal partilho aqui umas fotos do dia de hoje do Mestre Simão a sair da Madalena do Pico ... Deve ter sido uma viagem bem animada ...



  Isso parece mesmo perigoso! Costumam saír até com o mar assim? Que fotos espectaculares!


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Set 2014 às 01:55)

Eles só não saem se não puderem ... 

Só se as condições atmosféricas forem mesmo impossíveis tipo passagem de furacões e mesmo assim analisam ... Já no saudoso Espalamaca em que familiares meus tiveram o prazer de andar eles saiam mesmo com mau tempo ... O meu Pai relata-me sempre uma viagem em que o barco ficou todo no ar devido a uma onda e acabaram todos encharcados com a rebentação ... Isto há uns 15 anos atrás ...

Só para terem ideia de como era o Espalamaca e de como devia ser animado as viagens com mau tempo ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Set 2014 às 02:28)

Pessoal encontrei uma animação feita pelo NOAA acerca da depressão que temos tido aqui pelas imediações do arquipélago ... Vejam pois vale a pena ... 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=750815701643830&set=vb.175404839184922&type=2&theater


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco. Caiu agora há pouco um aguaceiro moderado.

Durante a madrugada e manhã, caiu alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco e aguaceiros.




Continuação de uma sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Durante a tarde, caíram aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2014 às 00:10)

Aqui por Angra o dia foi bem mais calmo que os anteriores tendo a chuva dado uma trégua o que é bom tendo em conta o histórico recente ...


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Durante a madrugada e manhã, caiu alguma chuva fraca (e/ou chuvisco) e aguaceiros.





Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 02:07)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso.

Estará em vigor mais logo um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a chuva por vezes forte e a trovoada.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 87/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> “Um sistema frontal com actividade moderada a forte, em deslocamento de oeste para leste, deverá atravessar o arquipélago provocando um agravamento do estado do tempo. Assim, emite-se:”
> ...





Bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 20:41)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso. Já caíram uns pingos, já chuviscou, mas ainda não passou de chuva fraca.

Durante a tarde, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado com boas abertas, aumentando de nebulosidade mais para o final da tarde.

O aviso amarelo para chuva por vezes forte e trovoada está em vigor até às 21h00 para o Grupo Central e até às 00h00 para o Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 21:03)

Estão algumas células potentes perto de Santa Maria e São Miguel.


*MPE, EUMETSAT*


----------



## sandgrain (14 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Pela Povoação já se avistam relâmpagos, mas por enquanto chove fraco e o vento também diminuiu de intensidade


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Chove aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira alguns aguaceiros e algum vento....
Tempo característico do outono...


----------



## pumabr (15 Set 2014 às 09:25)

Por enquanto no Funchal o céu se encontra muito nublado, caindo apenas umas gotas d'água aqui e ali. Vamos ver mais para a tarde como será...


----------



## a410ree (15 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Grande celula :O


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2014 às 11:45)

a410ree disse:


> Grande celula :O



Não uma célula, mas sim uma frente bem vigorosa capaz de produzir células com bastante actividade. Veremos o evoluir das próximas horas.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 12:08)

um cluster de trovoadas embebido na frente... esta não vai falhar em termos de precipitação.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (15 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Bom dia, 

O site  tempo.pt  esta a  prever muita chuva comtempestade para segunda feira, 22 setembro, a volta de 37,9 mm em ponta delgada. Alguem aqui sabe alguma coisa acerca disso, confirma.se alguma coisa forte a caminho  que dure todo esse tempo , de hoje a uma semana?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Bom dia,

Ninguém a reportar da Madeira ?

Olhando ás imagens de satélite parece que deverá estar a começar a chover bastante bem, pela zona oeste da Ilha da Madeira


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Boas caros membros,

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado (parece noite), vento moderado a forte,  e a chuva por vezes moderada. Até o momento não à registo de trovoadas a leste da Madeira. Mas promete nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ninguém a reportar da Madeira ?
> 
> Olhando ás imagens de satélite parece que deverá estar a começar a chover bastante bem, pela zona oeste da Ilha da Madeira



Parece continuar meio calmo a Oeste...
1,6 mm
Site e webcam aqui:

http://www.mad-weather.com/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 14:00)

Sendo só uma estimativa pode não ser o que realmente está a acontecer, mas é impressionante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 14:26)

Reportaram trovoada no Funchal.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Tenho estado a seguir com muita atenção... parece ser um cenário preocupante!!


----------



## Azathoth (15 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Chuva moderada e trovoada no Funchal. O céu está bastante nublado e escuro.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 14:31)

os ecos das trovoadas no radar das canarias também são interessantes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Set 2014 às 14:32)

Azathoth disse:


> Chuva moderada e trovoada no Funchal. O céu está bastante nublado e escuro.



ACONSELHO: 

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-live.html


----------



## pumabr (15 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Céu muito nublado, com alguma trovoada (ainda não vi foi o flash dos relâmpagos...), chuva moderada, nada de especial, vento fraco...


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2014 às 14:48)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O site  tempo.pt  esta a  prever muita chuva comtempestade para segunda feira, 22 setembro, a volta de 37,9 mm em ponta delgada. Alguem aqui sabe alguma coisa acerca disso, confirma.se alguma coisa forte a caminho  que dure todo esse tempo , de hoje a uma semana?



Deduzo que esses valores, que até lá ainda sofreram muitas alterações, devam-se à aproximação do Edouard.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Set 2014 às 14:59)

Agora parece que começou a descarregar bem, 30 mm na ultima hora (Estreito da Calheta) e "rain rate" de meter respeito:


----------



## pumabr (15 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Chuva um pouco mais forte agora (mas ainda nada de especial), sem trovoada, vento fraco.
Acabada de tirar, era suposto conseguir ver a cidade...



free adult image hosting


----------



## paulaazores1975 (15 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Ola, cptrena, obrigada pela resposta.tambem calculei que fosse devido a aproximacao do Eduard ou das frentes que se estao a zproximar ao arquipelago tambem pelo grupo ocidental como pelo grupo oriental. Acho que estamos a ficar no centro de demasiadas tempestades fortes e que estao a a ocorrer umas em cima das outras em tao curto espaco de tempo.esta a preocupar me e o facto de que se o tempo esta assim no inicio do outono, como e que estara no pico do inverno. Estes valores de precipitCao , embora venham a sofrer uma ou outra alteracao ate ao dia, costumam ser muitocertinhos na previsao destes valores neste site de meteorologia, e um site que consulto bastante para saber da chuva. Ja para a temperatura confio mais nas previsoes do Accuweather.com


----------



## Lipegno (15 Set 2014 às 15:23)

Boas (já que pediram um report aqui da Madeira  ),
Por aqui (Serra de Agua), ja choveu bastante, mas a chuva muito forte nunca durou mais do que 5m. O caudal da ribeira já aumentou significativamente mas de qualquer forma continuam trabalhos dentro da mesma (o que na minha opinião é um pouco arriscado). Uma observação estranha é que aparentemente o vento parou, pelo menos por agora o vento esta muito mais calmo.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas. Chuva fraca há poucos minutos...

Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros e as rajadas foram fortes na madrugada e moderadas na manhã.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2014 às 16:33)

Está em vigor um *Aviso Vermelho* para as *Regiões Montanhosas* devido a "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes" até às 18h00 (Hora de Lisboa).


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Pelo menos na minha zona (Machico), a chuva foi por vezes moderada a forte, algumas rajadas moderadas e ouvi no máximo 3 trovões (bem longe). 

Sinceramente estava à espera de mais atividade elétrica!


----------



## marco_antonio (15 Set 2014 às 16:43)




----------



## marco_antonio (15 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Pelo menos na minha zona (Machico), a chuva foi por vezes moderada a forte, algumas rajadas moderadas e ouvi no máximo 3 trovões (bem longe).
> 
> Sinceramente estava à espera de mais atividade elétrica!



anda para os lados do Funchal


----------



## jonhfx (15 Set 2014 às 16:52)

72,3 mm no Pico do Areeiro em 3 horas está nos parâmetros de Aviso Vermelho:


----------



## Azathoth (15 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Passei à pouco na baixa do Funchal de carro e estava a dar chuva forte que o meu limpa pára-brisas não dava vencimento mesmo no máximo. E já havia muitas zonas alagadas na Avenida do Mar. Agora ando nas zonas altas e não chove tanto.


----------



## marco_antonio (15 Set 2014 às 17:32)




----------



## Azathoth (15 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Azathoth disse:


> Passei à pouco na baixa do Funchal de carro e estava a dar chuva forte que o meu limpa pára-brisas não dava vencimento mesmo no máximo. E já havia muitas zonas alagadas na Avenida do Mar. Agora ando nas zonas altas e não chove tanto.



Só para clarificar um pouco, parte da estrada é que se encontrava com poças de água já com alguma dimensão. O escoamento não estava a ser o melhor.


----------



## Azathoth (15 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Parou de chover no Funchal, o céu está a abrir e está a dar sol nalgumas zonas. Está tão mais claro que parece que o nascer do dia foi às 18h.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
Dia de muita chuva, como já referido anteriormente, embora com maior intensidade nas zonas montanhosas. 

Algumas fotos e video desta manhã:











E até uma lenticular:





Video:


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

desde o final da tarde que os aguaceiros pela zona oeste da ilha terceira tem sido mais frequentes e mais intensos...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje, a tarde foi marcada por céu muito nublado a encoberto, aguaceiros e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas por vezes significativas. Agora à noite, caíram também alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Sediento (16 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Wow, que alegria para ti com estas chuvas e tempestades. Nós estamos satisfeitos no momento com assistindo frentes norte de Canárias


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Boa Tarde ... Neste momento por aqui tudo calmo e temos até algum sol ... Ontem tivemos uma noite chuvosa embora essa mesma chuva aqui em Angra não tenha sido muito intensa ...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, sol e vento moderado.

Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros e as rajadas foram por vezes significativas. Caíram ainda alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã e início da tarde, que caíram com alguma força (aguaceiros grados), mas que duravam muito pouco tempo, entre +/- 1 e 3 min, dando só para molhar o chão.









Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Muito instável o tempo, ora faz frio e chuva, ora faz sol e o céu abre.


----------



## vagas (17 Set 2014 às 10:50)

Foto de uma amiga minha hoje a caminho dos Açores


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2014 às 12:59)

vagas disse:


> Foto de uma amiga minha hoje a caminho dos Açores
> 
> (...)



Foto espectacular!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 15:13)

*Acumulados de dia 15/09/2014*


----------



## Hazores (18 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca por angra do heroísmo, vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Chuva fraca, vento fraco, 20º.

Bom dia!


----------



## Azathoth (20 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Chuva e trovoada no Funchal.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2014 às 15:39)

Tem estado a chover bem nas regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira.

No Funchal, as ribeiras já levam muita terra.

Sequência dos últimos minutos:
















12,6mm no Areeiro, entre as 13h e as 14h.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Estação do Pico do Areeiro não têm estado a debitar dados ( na ultima hora)
Mais a abaixo, estação do Pico alto regista 51,3 mm para o período entre as 11 e as 14h. Entre as 13h e as 14h, registaram-se 24,9 mm, na mesma estação. 
Oeste, Calheta ( onde me encontro), só céu Nublado sem chuva.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2014 às 17:23)

jonhfx disse:


> Estação do Pico do Areeiro não têm estado a debitar dados ( na ultima hora)



12,6 + 17,9 + 24,9 = 55,4mm nas últimas 3h no Areeiro (EMA).

Dados do IPMA.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2014 às 20:54)

E aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas no dia de ontem da ondulação na Ilha do Corvo ... Isto devem já ser ondas provocadas pelo amigo Eduardo ... 

Autora das fotos - Kathy Rita


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2014 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da ilha céu nublado.

Uma foto ao fim da tarde, com as nuvens de trovoada a se afastar da ilha.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, caiu algum chuvisco/chuva fraca durante a tarde e caíram alguns aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde.

Os últimos dias foram dias de céu pouco nublado a limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade.





Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira. Bom Outono!


----------



## Hazores (23 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Boa noite,

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, alguns aguaceiros fracos..


----------



## Afgdr (24 Set 2014 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado, chuvisco (pouco significativo) e vento fraco.

Hoje, caíram alguns aguaceiros. Durante a tarde, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado e fez muito sol.

Às 09h UTC de hoje, a Estacão do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel, registou *27 mm* em 1h.

*Dados IPMA

*



*Edit (0:49):* 
- Os dados apresentados no gráfico estão incorretos, estando apenas corretos a partir das 15h00, segundo o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques (informação disponibilizada num grupo do Facebook). 

- Chuvisco/chuva fraca desde o final da noite/início da madrugada...




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.

*

*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2014 às 23:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se limpo durante a manhã, tendo aumentado de nebulosidade para o final da manhã/início da tarde. A partir das 12h e até às 15h +/-, choveu, sendo a chuva fraca e persistente, por vezes moderada.

Ontem, quarta-feira, a manhã foi marcada por chuva fraca/chuvisco. À tarde, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, aumentando depois de nebulosidade.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2014 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Por Angra do Heroísmo o céu apresenta-se um pouco nublado, mas sem registo de chuva. Temperaturas amenas e sem vento.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2014 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado/limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Algumas zonas apresentaram muita nebulosidade.

Ontem, sexta, o céu apresentou-se limpo/pouco nublado e caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, onde a nebulosidade era maior.




Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2014 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente e vento fraco.

Hoje, foi um dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado e muito sol.




Continuação de um bom domingo. Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2014 às 14:19)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.










Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a precipitação intensa, por vezes acompanhada de trovoada.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 88/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
A instabilidade associada a uma depressão em cavamento localizada a sudoeste dos Açores, deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas, com precipitação intensa por vezes acompanhada de trovoadas. Assim, emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 21UTC de 2014-09-29 e as 06UTC de 30-09-2014

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 18UTC de 2014-09-29 e as 06UTC de 30-09-2014

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 15UTC de 2014-09-29 e as 03UTC de 30-09-2014

------------------------------------------------------------------------

























Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2014 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Por AGH céu nublado. Sem chuva. Só resta Aguardar pelos aguaceiros para a ilha á para a madrugada de hoje. Se o anticiclone enfraquecer mais um pouco uma depressão em cavamento na zona dos Açores é sempre interessante....


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Boa noite,
Pela ilha do Faial, segundo relatos de amigos por lá, chove com alguma intensidade.
Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, neblinas, nevoeiros, um aguaceiro, algum vento a soprar (sinal da frente a chegar) e por vezes chuva miudinha...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2014 às 02:13)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.

Como o Hazores referiu anteriormente, choveu bem na Ilha do Faial agora à noite, de acordo com os relatos de alguns faialenses num grupo de meteorologia do Facebook. Uma estação amadora registou *25 mm em 30 min*.

Foram atualizados os avisos meteorológicos. O IPMA prolongou o *Aviso Amarelo* dos Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada e manteve o mesmo aviso para o Grupo Ocidental. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 89/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
 Na sequência do comunicado anterior, mantém-se o aviso para o Grupo Ocidental e prolonga-se para os Grupos Central e Oriental. 

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 01UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 12UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada. 

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 01UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 12UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada. 

**** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL **** 
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a: 
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 01UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 03UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Boa terça-feira.


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Set 2014 às 02:51)

Boas, eu até diria mais, pelo menos durante quase uma hora choveu torrencialmente cá pela Horta.

Ia na estrada a 30 e com o limpa pinga no máx mal conseguia ver a estrada, as estradas da cidade simplesmente pareciam autênticas ribeiras.

Por curiosidade fui agora ao site do ipma para ver a precipitação que foi registada e aparece como zero.

Tenho constatado que pelo menos o pluviómetro não anda nas melhores condições, uma vez que por vezes chove e por vezes pelo menos no site não regista a precipitação.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2014 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso. Caem alguns pingos e já caiu alguma chuva moderada, principalmente durante a manhã.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido ao mesmo motivo.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 90/2014
*
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, devido a um agravamento observado da situação emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso LARANJA* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 11UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 15UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 11UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 15UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes intensa e acompanhada de trovoada.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Os avisos de mau tempo relativamente a precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada foram prolongados, estando os Grupos Central e Oriental sob *Aviso Amarelo* até às 20h e às 00h, respetivamente, com maior probabilidade de ocorrência em São Miguel e em Santa Maria.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 91/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, e tendo em conta as condições de instabilidade atmosférica existente nos Açores, devido a uma depressão localizada a sul da região, emite-se:

*(Maior probabilidade de ocorrência nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental) *

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 15UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 00UTC de 01-10-2014 Precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

**** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 15UTC de 2014-09-30 e as 20UTC de 30-09-2014 Precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

*Valores mais significativos de precipitação (registos):*
Pico: 17 mm acumulados 1 hora e 27 mm acumulados em 6 horas.
Terceira: 12 mm acumulados 1 hora
São Miguel: 12 mm acumulados 1 hora e 30 mm acumulados em 6 horas.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

O *Aviso Amarelo* relativamente a precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada foi prolongado no Grupo Oriental.


------------------------------------------------------------------

*AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 92/2014*

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, e continuando a verificar-se condições de instabilidade atmosférica nas proximidades do Grupo Oriental, emite-se:

**** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ****
--- *Aviso AMARELO* referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO No período entre as 00UTC de 2014-10-01 e as 06UTC de 01-10-2014 Precipitação por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoada.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2014 às 01:12)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha terceira a humidade impera! Durante a manhã choveu com alguma intensidade, mas nada fora do normal.
Pelas cartas de superfície lançadas à minutos pelo IPMA, nos próximos 2 dias o anticiclone domina na região.


----------

